# Lowrider Nationals Bakersfield, CA ∙



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

The biggest show to hit this summer is about to arrive. The Lowrider Nationals is celebrating it's 10th year and it is going to be BIG. 

The best in Lowriders, Dubs, Imports, Bikes, Euros, and Hoppers will be there. Don't miss out. 

Pre registration is now available through the website. www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOCIOS *will b there, not taking da long ass trip 2 Portland this year :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 12 2007, 03:45 PM~8091499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POST THE RULES FOR YHE HOP ALONG WITH THE CLASSES


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE FO SHO


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

The Hottest show of the summer is about to arrive. Lowrider Nationals will be invading Bakersfield for it's 10th year on Sunday, August 5th. 

The hottest Low Lows, Dubs, Imports, Euros, Bikes, and Hoppers will be turning up the heat, That's why the National Champs get an Iced out Championship ring to cool them down. 
Speaking of Hot don't forget about the Hot Model Contest tearin it up on stage. 

Pre-reg is now open. Check out the website: www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanx for the support. This years event is goin' to be crazy.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Latin World will be in the house.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

we will b there :thumbsup:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Get ready to Lean like a Cholo, we got Down Performing and Amanda Perez among other guest artists. There is also one Huge artist that will be anounced soon


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

LAST YEAR WAS OFF THA CHAIN ...I CANT WAIT FOR THIS YEAR ...IM DEFINENTLY GOING TO BE THERE .......


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

rules and classes?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 14 2007, 10:00 PM~8107737
> *rules and classes?
> *




x2




what are the best of show classes also!




:wave:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 14 2007, 08:00 PM~8107737
> *rules and classes?
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: will definaltly try to be there.. if my ride is ready in time.. gotta support the Bakersfield chapter who are always puttin it down..


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jun 15 2007, 12:37 AM~8109102
> *yeah what he said :biggrin:
> *


ya what he said I said :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 15 2007, 08:10 AM~8109963
> *ya what he said I said  :biggrin:
> *



Our judges are working on that as we speak. The rules are the same as last year, the classes are being set up according to the turn out that we've had in the past couple of years. We will have those posted within the next couple of weeks. Keep checking this post and the website. www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 14 2007, 11:09 PM~8108736
> *x2
> what are the best of show classes also!
> 
> ...



We have National champs for Car, Truck, Bike, Dub, and we are goin' to add Import/Euro if they show support like the Dubs did last year.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 15 2007, 01:49 PM~8111644
> *We have National champs for Car, Truck, Bike, Dub, and we are goin' to add Import/Euro if they show support like the Dubs did last year.
> *



Import and Euro are two way different things.


will u guys break it up like others are like LG?


Import is more into the performance and style 


Euro is more lowrider and style 


dta*97


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 15 2007, 02:04 PM~8112126
> *Import and Euro are two way different things.
> will u guys break it up like others are like LG?
> Import is more into the performance and style
> ...


At this point there are not enough people that show. If we can raise the numbers it is a possiblity. We are in the proccess of getting thejudges from Hot Import Nights to judge since they are qualified to judge both euros and Imports on their scales. Do not worry it will be fair judgeing.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Jun 14 2007, 08:55 PM~8107699
> *LAST YEAR WAS OFF THA CHAIN ...I CANT WAIT FOR THIS YEAR ...IM DEFINENTLY GOING TO BE THERE .......
> *


what i was goin to say.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 15 2007, 02:34 PM~8112286
> *At this point there are not enough people that show.  If we can raise the numbers it is a possiblity.  We are in the proccess of getting thejudges from Hot Import Nights to judge since they are qualified to judge both euros and Imports on their scales.  Do not worry it will be fair judgeing.
> *


im sure alot of import and euro guys will agree with me that hot import night is the only show promoter that is not fair at judging, that show has more politics than a election. i took 9 cars a year ago, all will full chrome full mods and full engine work and not one placed we got beat by cars with just racing seats, no paint, no undercarriage, i was sure that we all would have placed we have never seen judging done so shitty then when u go ask for the scores aint no one got scores, they dont know who has them, and who scored what, i have been to probable 5 or 6 hot import night shows and never seen someone win that should have, so i will honestly say those guys are the best judges and they supposed to be with the ncca which is the national custom car association, and they supposed to be fair but they far from that. as far as a euro turnout, every show this year has had a huge euro import turnout, i guarantee that if u open a euro or import sweepstakes it will bring out all of us. cause thats what we all in it for. try it out i guarantee u wont be dissapointed.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 15 2007, 12:49 PM~8111644
> *We have National champs for Car, Truck, Bike, Dub, and we are goin' to add Import/Euro if they show support like the Dubs did last year.
> *


and what is your guys defintion of dub , is that truck only or can a car qualify,


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 15 2007, 04:34 PM~8112647
> *and what is your guys defintion of dub , is that truck only or can a car qualify,
> *


NOKTURNAL STYLE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 15 2007, 03:34 PM~8112286
> *At this point there are not enough people that show.  If we can raise the numbers it is a possiblity.  We are in the proccess of getting thejudges from Hot Import Nights to judge since they are qualified to judge both euros and Imports on their scales.  Do not worry it will be fair judgeing.
> *




i would have to agree with 4pumpedTLon20s, there is a lot euro's out there and imports out there too.

my car club alone has 20 imports in it and i know a lot of imports that would be happy to enter the show if we had a best import award like the others do.


keep this in mind you put up the best import and best euro as two different awards this year u will get imports there cause its not to late to do it and next year you will have even more.


so try it and see what happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!



atomic 

import iLLusions


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL CENTRAL AND NORTHERN CALIFAS HOPPERS!DONT FORGET ABOUT THE KING OF THE SWITCH EVENT IN OREGON!!ALL WEST COAST HOPPER WELCOME,,LOTS OF HOPPERS TO BE HERE,,CHECK TOPIC @ SHOWS AND EVENTS!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

831 nok will be there puttin it down!


----------



## 831NoKtUrNaL831 (Jan 11, 2007)

831 nok will be in da house representin!


----------



## 831NoKtUrNaL831 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2007, 08:01 PM~8093373
> *SOCIOS will b there, not taking da long ass trip 2 Portland this year  :biggrin:
> *


 cual socios way its just u thats goin fucker


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 15 2007, 01:04 PM~8112126
> *Import and Euro are two way different things.
> will u guys break it up like others are like LG?
> Import is more into the performance and style
> ...


*Get it!!* I'm with this guy. I got a euro and don't want it labeled as an import. Either way CALISTYLIN will be there.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 16 2007, 04:05 PM~8117558
> *Get it!! I'm with this guy. I got a euro and don't want it labeled as an import. Either way CALISTYLIN will be there.
> *



:thumbsup: 



ive talked to a lot of people here in the fresno area that have IMPORTS they would like to see the same thing that you break up the award Best Euro and Best IMPORT into two different awards.



im not sure what the cash is for best euro but i would test the market and do the best import for half the valve and just like others have told me u will not be let down. 



in my words its TIME for a change 



dta * 97


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tru Gamers will be there again this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 831NoKtUrNaL831_@Jun 16 2007, 01:56 PM~8117312
> *cual socios way its just u thats goin fucker
> *





mis huevos son tus ojos :biggrin: 




happy father's day fool


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 15 2007, 03:32 PM~8112636
> *im sure alot of import and euro guys will agree with me that hot import night is the only show promoter that is not fair at judging, that show has more politics than a election. i took 9 cars a year ago, all will full chrome full mods and full engine work and not one placed we got beat by cars with just racing seats, no paint, no undercarriage, i was sure that we all would have placed we have never seen judging done so shitty then when u go ask for the scores aint no one got scores, they dont know who has them, and who scored what, i have been to probable 5 or 6 hot import night shows and never seen someone win that should have, so i will honestly say those guys are the best judges and they supposed to be with the ncca which is the national custom car association, and they supposed to be fair but they far from that. as far as a euro turnout, every show this year has had a huge euro import turnout, i guarantee that if u open a euro or import sweepstakes it will bring out all of us. cause thats what we all in it for. try it out i guarantee u wont be dissapointed.
> *


A few things: 
1. I have talked to a few people in the import scene. They agree with you on the Hot Import Judges. We will be getting one of the judges of Extreme Auto Feast.
2. I will dicuss your concerns about splitting the Euros and Import classes with the Producer. If you can help promote these classes then it can be a possiblity.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 15 2007, 03:34 PM~8112647
> *and what is your guys defintion of dub , is that truck only or can a car qualify,
> *


Yes Dub is any Car truck or SUV that has twenties and above.


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

ILL BE THERE...........


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 15 2007, 07:20 PM~8113765
> *i would have to agree with 4pumpedTLon20s, there is a lot euro's out there and imports out there too.
> 
> my car club alone has 20 imports in it and i know a lot of imports that would be happy to enter the show if we had a best import award like the others do.
> ...


Like I replied to 4pumpedTLon20s If you help promote and we can get the number up to Dub participation we will open the classes.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 18 2007, 11:00 AM~8126708
> *Like I replied to 4pumpedTLon20s If you help promote and we can get the number up to Dub participation we will open the classes.
> *




ok ok im going to pm u my number for we can talk or just pm me ur number.


dta*97


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 18 2007, 10:35 AM~8126939
> *ok ok im going to pm u my number for we can talk or just pm me ur number.
> dta*97
> *


Ok I got it.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

last year was the first year that NOKTURNAL showed that big at the lrn . The Judges on our style of ridees cought them off guard . Dont put our rides aginst low lows like the euro class for one ... and one more thing you need to make a best of show for SUV,S THEY ARE NOT TRUCKS THEY ARE SUVS AND COST MORE TO BUILD ....and if you need the numbers to go up on suvs ....we are bringing twice the rides we did last year so you need to get some Judges that know how to judge our rides , so we dont have what happened last year .just a reminder, the show was off the hook last year lets keep it going for another 20 years I think thats when ill stop showing lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. REP THAT BIG 661 BABYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jun 18 2007, 05:54 PM~8129612
> *DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. REP THAT BIG 661 BABYYYYYYYY :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good. Thanx 4 the support.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

The Deadline for Pre- reg is coming up. Go to www.Lowridernationals.com to download an application.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Join the Myspace. 
http://www.myspace.com/lowriderimports


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 21 2007, 07:03 AM~8146765
> *:thumbsup:
> *




wuz up homie, how u been? how's da little man doing?


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 21 2007, 07:28 AM~8146850
> *wuz up homie, how u been? how's da little man doing?
> *


 He is doing good as for me the diabetes gets me up and down but doesn't stop me from the car shows. My wife is from Bakersfield and it is a must have to go no excuses show for me. It's like a high school reunion for her with all her family too. :around: :around: :around: 

but it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cuidate homie, c u at da shows :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Show is coming up soon.

www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 13 2007, 09:19 AM~8096295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

It Looks like Lil Rob will be performing at the Lowrider Nationals August 5th

www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Cruzin for life T.V will be airing soon on L.A. T.V

Check out the website for more details

www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 25 2007, 11:39 AM~8171870
> *It Looks like Lil Rob will be performing at the Lowrider Nationals August 5th
> 
> www.LowriderNationals.com
> *


SO U GUYS ARE GOING TO GET LIL ROB ? DAMN HOMIE THATS FIRME .........THAT FOOLS GOT SOME TIGHT ASS ROLLAS ! + THAT FOOL ALWAYS BRINGS OUT ALL THEM FINE A$$ HYNAS TO THE SHOWS TO SEE HIM PERFORM ! U KNOW WHAT IM DEFFIN. GOING TO BE THERE NOW !!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ok i talked to Nick like 1 week ago today and we talked about setting up a best import class and LRN is going to do it so it will break up the EURO's and IMPORT's.


so best import will be the ring the trophy and 1000.00, but he wanted like 50 imports there so i hope we get them if not i told him lets do the ring the trophy and 500 if we got 25 imports, so to my understanding there going to have best import so i will be there trying to take home this award to add to my best of show IMPORT awards that ive got this year.




about the judges i just hope they understand that imports and euro and different very different, a import is pretty much a car that has style and performance. if u know my car u know what im talking about........




so import illusions will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



ATomIC 


Import iLLusions


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 26 2007, 11:15 AM~8179497
> *
> ok i talked to Nick like 1 week ago today and we talked about setting up a best import class and LRN is going to do it so it will break up the EURO's and IMPORT's.
> so best import will be the ring the trophy and 1000.00, but he wanted like 50 imports there so i hope we get them if not i told him lets do the ring the trophy and 500 if we got 25 imports, so to my understanding there going to have best import so i will be there trying to take home this award to add to my best of show IMPORT awards that ive got this year.
> ...


great now i can go to bakersfield instead of portland


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

what about best suv i know there is going to be more than 25 so do a best of for them 2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 26 2007, 02:32 PM~8180919
> *great now i can go to bakersfield instead of portland
> *




yeah I'm taking da long ass trip either :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2007, 05:37 PM~8182297
> *yeah I'm taking da long ass trip either  :biggrin:
> *


x2 jess :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo homie how u doing?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOCIOS* will b there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2007, 09:49 PM~8184280
> *q vo homie how u doing?
> *


great :biggrin: and you?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 27 2007, 07:05 AM~8185786
> *great :biggrin: and you?
> *




here at home debating if i should go 2 work :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

we will be there no doubt!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 27 2007, 10:36 AM~8187107
> *we will be there no doubt!
> *


No doubt performing 2...... wow what a show :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

what about best suv


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 27 2007, 10:36 AM~8187107
> *we will be there no doubt!
> *


u guys make the rules already?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

I just Got word that Mr. Capone-E and Mr. Criminal will be performind as well as LIL ROB.

Check out the website for Pre-Reg.

www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 27 2007, 06:18 PM~8190196
> *u guys make the rules already?
> *


ya what he said


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 29 2007, 11:51 AM~8202492
> *ya what he said
> *


The rules are the same as last year. I will post them up as soon as I get them from the Judges. Please be Patient.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT BEST SUV


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

More info coming soon


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

_*Will there be a Friday move-in or Saturday Morning*_.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:47 PM~8219587
> *Will there be a Friday move-in or Saturday Morning.
> *




save me a spot :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2007, 03:13 PM~8220202
> *save me a spot  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

what about suv


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 2 2007, 04:16 PM~8220558
> *x2
> *


shod, save me a spot.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 2 2007, 04:16 PM~8220558
> *x2
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 6 2007, 07:05 PM~8251176
> *shod, save me a spot.
> *


But of course :thumbsup:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

-AS FAR AS THE CONCERT GOES I HEAR THEY GOT LIL ROB , MR. CAPONEE,
CRIMINAL, AMANDA PEREZ & A FEW UP AND COMMING ARTISTS ......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

LATINWORLD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DEFINANTLY.... PRE REG ALREADY SENT.. WE READY...


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 2 2007, 05:09 PM~8220902
> *what about suv
> *


CAN SOME ONE PAY ATTENTION TO THIS GUY ALREADY. LOL :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 29 2007, 11:51 AM~8202492
> *ya what he said
> *


same as last year and will be inspecting trunks!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Jul 10 2007, 06:20 AM~8273171
> *-AS FAR AS THE CONCERT GOES I HEAR THEY GOT LIL ROB , MR. CAPONEE,
> CRIMINAL, AMANDA PEREZ & A FEW UP AND COMMING ARTISTS ......
> *


that's all I needed to know. count me in. I aint been to nationals in a good 3 to 4 years. do they still cruise the park afterwards?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jul 10 2007, 03:04 PM~8277149
> *CAN SOME ONE PAY ATTENTION TO THIS GUY ALREADY.  LOL  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *





:0 :0


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:47 PM~8219587
> *Will there be a Friday move-in or Saturday Morning.
> *


There is Saturday move in


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 831NoKtUrNaL831 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2007, 08:01 PM~8093373
> *SOCIOS will b there, not taking da long ass trip 2 Portland this year  :biggrin:
> *


este way! dont lie fucker! its juss gonna be u goin.lol c u there..... kuz am not goin either i got stuck in oregon last year fuck that....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

si menso pero yo cuento por 2 y si me llevo al Toro ya somos 4:biggrin: let's 2 portland no le saques


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Due to a mix up with our address change we have extended our pre-reg date to Friday July 13. That mean it must be post marked by that date. Take it inside and hand it to the mail people and they will stamp it. Sorry for the inconveneince.

NVS
 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so da add on da app wuz wrong? cuz I send my app n the vendors booth


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

LOWRIDER NATIONALS, INC. Amount Enclosed: $
Summer Slam 2007
P.O. Box 1376
Los Angeles, California 90078-1376


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 11 2007, 05:51 PM~8286992
> *LOWRIDER NATIONALS, INC.  Amount Enclosed: $
> Summer Slam 2007
> P.O. Box 1376
> ...



now u tell :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2007, 01:46 PM~8285235
> *so da add on da app wuz wrong? cuz I send my app n the vendors booth
> *


We put the new address up about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

i send it 2 da add on da app. now wut?


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Bakersfield hunh? Man the last time i went to a show down there, the cars were off the hook and the girls.... well damn it.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 12 2007, 08:44 PM~8296720
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up dogg trying to get ready for the show see you there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

PRE REGISTATION KINDA SHADY.... I DONT KNOW IF WE'RE GONNA ATTEND NOW...... ANOTHER PICNIC AT THE PARK SOUNDS REAL GOOD RIGHT ABOUT NOW........ I'LL KEEP U GUYS UPDATED


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 13 2007, 02:26 PM~8303195
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE I'LL KEEP THAT IN MIND.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BRING GABENDACUTLASS WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 13 2007, 02:29 PM~8303225
> *BRING GABENDACUTLASS WITH YOU  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN... U KNOW WHAT I HAVENT SEEN GABE IN A MINUTE.... IMMA PUT OUT A AMBER ALERT FOR HIM...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 13 2007, 02:44 PM~8303321
> *DAMN... U KNOW WHAT I HAVENT SEEN GABE IN A MINUTE.... IMMA PUT OUT A AMBER ALERT FOR HIM...
> *


MAN YOU GONNA HAVE TO GET THE WHOLE COUNTY INVOLVED TO FIND HIM UNLESS YOU WALK INTO KAISER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 13 2007, 02:46 PM~8303349
> *MAN YOU GONNA HAVE TO GET THE WHOLE COUNTY INVOLVED TO FIND HIM UNLESS YOU WALK INTO KAISER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL I DO HAVE TO GO FILL UP THAT VIAGRA PRESCRIPTION.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

looks like I'm gonna be there....scooby get the Coronas ready


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 13 2007, 07:05 PM~8304489
> *looks like I'm gonna be there....scooby get the Coronas ready
> *


its on


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 13 2007, 07:49 PM~8305012
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2007, 11:11 PM~8305454
> *:0
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 13 2007, 10:37 PM~8305589
> *
> *





q vo cabron.............


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2007, 05:58 PM~8304463
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what up shod... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

you guys going to put up all the classes that u guys did last year on ur web site if so when?



dta*97


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 14 2007, 09:15 AM~8307312
> *what up shod... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wut up dog :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey shod was it hot at the show lol


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 14 2007, 06:53 PM~8309624
> *hey shod was it hot at the show  lol
> *


not really ,,just started getting hot when we left,,what time did you come back? :0 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 15 2007, 10:26 AM~8311970
> *not really ,,just started getting hot when we left,,what time did you come back? :0  :0
> *


 I pull up when you where leaving see you this weeken


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

A FEW CLUBS WHERE ASKING ME ABOUT THIS SHOW AND THEY SAID THAT THIS SHOW WAS TO MUCH ......AND THAT THEY WHERE MAD ABOUT THE PRE REJ THAT CAME BACK DUE TO THE WRONG ADD. SO I TOOK THIS INFO TO RICK (LRN)AND HE SAID THAT IF YOU GOT YOUR REJ BACK YOU HAVE TWO OPTIONS 1 IS TO HOLD ONTO THE POST MARK ENVELOPE TILL THE SHOW OR YOU CAN RE SEND IT TO THE NEW ADD. JUST SEND THE POST MARK ENVELOPE INSIDE .......AND ON THE IT COST TO MUCH HE SAID TO NOK OFF $10 OFF THE REJ SO ITS GOING TO BE $45 AT THE GATE AND IF THERE IS ANY OTHER THINGS THAT YOU DON'T LIKE THAT HE WILL TRY HIS BEST TO FIX IT (YOU CAN STILL SEND IN YOUR REJ FOR THE $45 SO YOU DONT HAVE TO STAND IN LINE WITH THE NON PRE REJ)


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

YUP ITS TRUE WE TALK TO RICK ABOUT THE SAME ISSUES SO WE CAME TO THAT AGREEMANT SO NATIONALS IS BACK ON FOR THE LATIN WORLD BOYS..... SEE U MOFO'S THERE U GUYS ALL BETTER BRING SOME COLD ONES CAUSE ITS GONNA BE A HOT MOTHER OUT THERE.....

LAST YEAR I STARTED LIKE THIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


AND ENDED LIKE THIS :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

i still have not got mines back for my truck or vendors booth


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

It was hotter then a motha this weekend cause the producers have lost their damn minds. In celebration of Lowrider Nationals Xth year we are knocking off $10 the Car and Truck reg if you send it in before August 1st. 

Speaking of Hott. We were at Extreme Autofeast in Las Vegas this weekend. Javier Castro of Unique Imports is reppin at Lowrider Nationals with his Baby Limo. This is a Yellow Release series xB with a 42' Plasma screen in the VIP longe. sporting one of a kind parts from Japan never before seen in the US. He is coming to support the Import class 1st year National championship.



www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 16 2007, 11:38 AM~8318698
> *It was hotter then a motha this weekend cause the producers have lost their damn minds.  In celebration of Lowrider Nationals Xth year we are knocking off $10 the Car and Truck reg if you send it in before August 1st.
> 
> Speaking of Hott.  We were at Extreme Autofeast in Las Vegas this weekend.  Javier Castro of Unique Imports is reppin at Lowrider Nationals with his Baby Limo.  This is a Yellow Release series xB with a 42' Plasma screen in the VIP longe.  sporting one of a kind parts from Japan never before seen in the US. He is coming to support the Import class 1st year National championship.
> ...





just hope u put them in the right classes. scion xb would fall into mini suv


dta*97


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 14 2007, 01:42 PM~8308169
> *you guys going to put up all the classes that u guys did last year on ur web site if so when?
> dta*97
> *




?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

so whats new pre reg price if mailed in by aug 1st???


----------



## 661 CAMERA VATO (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 16 2007, 08:16 AM~8317828
> *YUP ITS TRUE WE TALK TO RICK ABOUT THE SAME ISSUES SO WE CAME TO THAT AGREEMANT SO NATIONALS IS BACK ON FOR THE LATIN WORLD BOYS..... SEE U MOFO'S THERE U GUYS ALL BETTER BRING SOME COLD ONES CAUSE ITS GONNA BE A HOT MOTHER OUT THERE.....
> 
> LAST YEAR I STARTED LIKE THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...




SUUP PERRO! TELEMUNDO/ 17 NEWS WILL BE IN THA MUTHA FUCKIN JUNCTURE! LOL SHIIIT I BETTER SEE SOME COLD ONES FOR ME TOO DAMMIT! HAHA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice looking forward to this one... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave: 
*sup homie*


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 12 2007, 09:40 PM~8298042
> *what up dogg trying to get ready for the show see you there
> *


ill be in the hop pit most of the day but i got a bud light with ur name on it!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 661 CAMERA VATO_@Jul 17 2007, 10:16 AM~8327146
> *SUUP PERRO! TELEMUNDO/ 17 NEWS WILL BE IN THA MUTHA FUCKIN JUNCTURE! LOL SHIIIT I BETTER SEE SOME COLD ONES FOR ME TOO DAMMIT! HAHA
> *


OHH U KNOW HOW WE DOIT...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2007, 12:55 PM~8328465
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damm thats my homies ladie!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 
NO SHIT :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 17 2007, 08:21 PM~8332360
> *
> damm thats my homies ladie!! :biggrin:
> *
















HE IS 1 LUCKY MAN


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 17 2007, 07:17 PM~8331102
> *ill be in the hop pit most of the day but i got a bud light with ur name on it!
> *


SAME TO YOU HEY IF YOU GET A CHANCE GO PICK UP THE NEW SPORT TRUCK MAG THEY GAVE ME 5 PAGES


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WILL THERE BE EXTRA SECURITY TO KEEP THE TRASHY DRESSED TORTAS AWAY? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 17 2007, 10:19 PM~8333621
> *WILL THERE BE EXTRA SECURITY TO KEEP THE TRASHY DRESSED TORTAS AWAY? :dunno:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 17 2007, 09:26 PM~8333053
> *SAME TO YOU  HEY IF YOU GET A CHANCE GO PICK UP THE NEW SPORT TRUCK MAG  THEY GAVE ME 5 PAGES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we got our pre--reg paper work back today?




dta*97


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 18 2007, 11:57 AM~8337122
> *we got our pre--reg paper work back today?
> dta*97
> *


We've been having that problem. Don't open it. You can send it back to us at this address
P.O Box 1376
Los Angeles, Ca. 90078-1376

Put those evelopes in another. we will still honor the original price. Sorry for the inconvienence.

Nick
323-371-6409


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

It was hotter then a motha this weekend cause the producers have lost their damn minds. In celebration of Lowrider Nationals Xth year we are knocking off $10 the Car and Truck reg if you send it in before August 1st. 


www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 18 2007, 01:42 PM~8338012
> *It was hotter then a motha this weekend cause the producers have lost their damn minds.  In celebration of Lowrider Nationals Xth year we are knocking off $10 the Car and Truck reg if you send it in before August 1st.
> www.LowriderNationals.com
> *





that incleudes vendor booths too :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2007, 03:17 PM~8338893
> *that incleudes vendor booths too  :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin: :biggrin: 

x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 18 2007, 12:19 PM~8337290
> *We've been having that problem.  Don't open it.  You can send it back to us at this address
> P.O Box 1376
> Los Angeles, Ca. 90078-1376
> ...


mine just got sent back and thats the address on it, so if i send it again to that same address is it gonna get sent back again.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Send mine twice and came back. So we get $10 off the $35 pre-reg price? If u recived bi AUG 1 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 19 2007, 11:16 AM~8345156
> *mine just got sent back and thats the address on it, so if i send it again to that same address is it gonna get sent back again.
> *


It shouldn't get sent back. We fixed the problem. To be on the safe side. From now on anyone that sends it put 
Attn: Rick Munoz


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Days INN in Bakersfield is offering a discount for all Lowrider Nationals participant. This is where we are staying. When you book the room let them know you are with Lowrider Nationals.

Days INN
661-324-6666


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

rick i just got mine back saturday so i'll be looking for u on sunday morning for my complimentary beer..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 24 2007, 09:17 AM~8378588
> *rick i just got mine back saturday so i'll be looking for u on sunday morning for my complimentary beer.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

SAME TO YOU HEY IF YOU GET A CHANCE GO PICK UP THE NEW SPORT TRUCK MAG THEY GAVE ME 5 PAGES

Good Job Home Boy,

Will pick one up tonight so I can see it.

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car & Truck Club
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

WHEN ARE THE HOP RULES AND CATAGORIES GOING TO BE POSTED?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jul 24 2007, 11:14 AM~8379567
> *SAME TO YOU HEY IF YOU GET A CHANCE GO PICK UP THE NEW SPORT TRUCK MAG THEY GAVE ME 5 PAGES
> 
> Good Job Home Boy,
> ...


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 24 2007, 11:57 AM~8379895
> *WHEN ARE THE HOP RULES AND CATAGORIES GOING TO BE POSTED?
> *


They r the same as last year. Will post up soon.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 24 2007, 09:17 AM~8378588
> *rick i just got mine back saturday so i'll be looking for u on sunday morning for my complimentary beer.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:

:nosad:




































:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

might have to show up to this one.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Socios-Yuba-City @ Jul 24 2007, 11:14 AM) 
SAME TO YOU HEY IF YOU GET A CHANCE GO PICK UP THE NEW SPORT TRUCK MAG THEY GAVE ME 5 PAGES

Good Job Home Boy,

Will pick one up tonight so I can see it.

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car & Truck Club
Yuba City C.C.

FFFFFUUUUCCCKKKK Went do to get a Sport Truck Mag and there Out!!! Fuck.

I will hit some other Stors to see if I Can Get one. Shit Home Boy Did you buy them all LOL LOL JK

Can't Wait to see how it came out.

Larry


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2007, 09:20 PM~8384333
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> :nosad:
> ...


IM TELLING U SHOD..... I'LL BE OKAY THIS TIME.. I'LL BEHAVE MYSELF... I WILL ONLY DRINK A 12 PACK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 23 2007, 01:10 PM~8371910
> *Days INN in Bakersfield is offering a discount for all Lowrider Nationals participant. This is where we are staying. When you book the room let them know you are with Lowrider Nationals.
> 
> Days INN
> ...


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 24 2007, 01:36 PM~8380591
> *They r the same as last year.  Will post up soon.
> *


I CAN'T REMEMBER LAST YEAR.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 25 2007, 08:22 AM~8386689
> *IM TELLING U SHOD..... I'LL BE OKAY THIS TIME.. I'LL BEHAVE MYSELF... I WILL ONLY DRINK A 12 PACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

yea right me 2 hno:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

It looks like were trying to go with a single pump street :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's da add 2 da fairgrounds?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 25 2007, 07:10 PM~8391432
> *It looks like were trying to go with a single pump street  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


KNOW YOUR NOT. NOT THIS YEAR I GOT A SINGLE DOING 75 LAYS DOWN HAS SHOCKS 8 BATTERS THAT IT LOOKM OUT IN COME FOR YOU :roflmao:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 26 2007, 10:48 AM~8396363
> *wut's da add 2 da fairgrounds?
> *


1142 South "P" Street
Bakersfield, CA 93307 Phone: 661.833.4900


From Hwy 99 North or South - Take the Ming Avenue exit;.go east 1 1/2 miles to South P Street ; turn left (north) on South P Street to the fairgrounds 
From Interstate 5 S - Take the Stockdale Hwy exit and go east for 17 miles (Stockdale Highway turns into Brundage Lane at Hwy 99); continue 1 1/2 miles to South P Street; turn right (south) onto South P Street; continue for 1 mile to the fairgrounds 
From Interstate 5 N (From Los Angeles/San Diego) - Take Hwy 99 into Bakersfield to the Ming Avenue exit; go east 1 1/2 miles to South P Street 
From Hwy 58 West - Take the Union Avenue exit; turn left and proceed to Union Avenue; turn left (south) onto Union Avenue; continue for 1 mile to the fairgrounds


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 18 2007, 01:42 PM~8338012
> *It was hotter then a motha this weekend cause the producers have lost their damn minds.  In celebration of Lowrider Nationals Xth year we are knocking off $10 the Car and Truck reg if you send it in before August 1st.
> 
> Lowrider Nationals
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 26 2007, 01:09 PM~8397514
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 26 2007, 01:07 PM~8397498
> *1142 South "P" Street
> Bakersfield, CA  93307 Phone: 661.833.4900
> 
> ...



gracias


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Not just lowriders, trucks and scions too...and a hot chick:
http://webridestv.com/movie_v3.aspx?movieid=249


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 11:09 AM~8396525
> *KNOW YOUR NOT. NOT THIS YEAR  I GOT A SINGLE DOING 75 LAYS DOWN HAS SHOCKS 8 BATTERS THAT IT  LOOKM OUT IN COME FOR YOU  :roflmao:
> *


Man Joe you cant let me try and win every year I want to go and hop but something else always comes up .If that car does 75 I bet the bumper is more than 37 inches locked up I think thats the rules maybe John could help out :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 27 2007, 09:01 AM~8404877
> *Man Joe you cant let me try and win every year I want to go and hop but something else always comes up .If that car does 75 I bet the bumper is more than 37 inches locked up I think thats the rules maybe John could help out :dunno:
> *


I GOT A 36 INCH LOCK UP TIRES ARE PUSH BACK THATS ALL  :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2007, 09:51 AM~8405267
> *I GOT A 36 INCH LOCK UP TIRES ARE PUSH BACK THATS ALL   :biggrin:
> *


see you there!


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Show is right around the corner.

www.LowriderNationals.com


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 27 2007, 11:43 AM~8406136
> *Show is right around the corner.
> 
> www.LowriderNationals.com
> *



i already send my payment..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jul 27 2007, 11:52 AM~8406205
> *i already send my payment..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good lookin out.


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

NIGHTMARE CAR CLUB WILL BE TAKING 1 SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS ...THE HOPPINATOR AND 1 AIRBAG TRUCK HOPPER


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

See you there


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

The imports and the Euro have been seperated. Each has there own class and tropheys. If there are enough imports there will be money prizes.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I CANT FIND LAST YEARS RULES ON THE WEB SITE CAN YOU RE UP THEM THANKS


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

HOP RULES THAT IS


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

YEAH WHAT ARE THE HOP RULES


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

ill be there nothing to good to say about nationals except for its bakers big show and the hop is good..other than that??? :dunno: see you all there... :biggrin:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hub-city (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2007, 03:14 PM~8398040
> *:thumbsup:
> *


u got it twisted i have a double that's going 2 tear your ass up if u go


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jul 28 2007, 10:56 PM~8417088
> *ill be there nothing to good to say about nationals except for its bakers big show and the hop is good..other than that??? :dunno: see you all there... :biggrin:
> *


We will change your mind this year


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 29 2007, 08:52 PM~8422293
> *We will change your mind this year
> *


WE NEED THE HOP RULES & CLASSES


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 29 2007, 09:54 PM~8422777
> *WE NEED THE HOP RULES & CLASSES
> *


X1000000000000,000000000,000000000


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

(u got it twisted i have a double that's going 2 tear your ass up if u go)

ITS OK WE DONT CARE WE LOVE THE HOPPIN WE DONT TALK SHIT WE JUST HOP WE DONT WANT NO BEEF WIT NOONE ITS A HOBBIE FOR US..GOOD LUCK...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Jul 28 2007, 11:12 PM~8417179
> *:thumbsup:
> *


OK I WILL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

hope you dont park the euros all in doors and throw the lowriders outside like you guys did last year thats why we are not showing this year


----------



## 661 CAMERA VATO (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 24 2007, 09:17 AM~8378588
> *rick i just got mine back saturday so i'll be looking for u on sunday morning for my complimentary beer.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh so do i get one too or wut ese?!?! LOL

JAVI gonna be in tha mutha fukin' buildin'! haha


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 30 2007, 07:58 AM~8424748
> *hope  you dont park the  euros  all in doors  and  throw  the lowriders  outside  like  you guys  did  last  year  thats why we  are  not showing  this year
> *


It's too bad that you are not showing this year. We did not throw all the Lowriders outside. Indoor parking has always been first come first serve. If you did not get in door it is because you did not get there early enough. We do not give special treatment to anyone. 

If anyone wants to be parked in door you have to get there early saturday. We start load in at 5 a.m. So you might want 2 get ther by 4 or 4:30


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 30 2007, 09:41 AM~8425463
> *It's too bad that you are not showing this year.  We did not throw all the Lowriders outside.  Indoor parking has always been first come first serve.  If you did not get in door it is because you did not get there early enough.  We do not give special treatment to anyone.
> 
> If anyone wants to be parked in door you have to get there early saturday.  We start load in at 6 a.m.  So you might want 2 get ther by 5 or 5:30
> *




wuz up homie, it was cool meeting u in Irvine c u on sunday. are there any self carwash by da fairgrounds?


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2007, 10:24 AM~8425866
> *wuz up homie, it cool meeting u in Irvine c u on sunday. are there self carwash by da fairgrounds?
> *


Ya Thats was a cool event. I don't know of any but lets see if any of the Bakersfield people can hook you up. Post up if you know of any.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

In celebration of the Lowrider Nationals Xth Anniversary we will be having a pre party on Saturday August 4th at: 
Nile Bar & Grill. 1721 19th St, Bakersfield - (661) 323-8575
All Vehicle registrants and ticket holders will get in free from 8-10 
Dress code is strictly enforced. No tennis shoes. Collar shirts must be worn.


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS .....AND ITS ON ! I CANT WAIT ......


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

For all Hoppers. This is a Message from John The head Judge.

HEY WAS UP THIS IS JOHN FROM RYDERZ HYDRAULIS (HEAD JUDGE) ALL HOPPERS AND DANCERS MUST HAVE BUMPERS!!!! AND ALL STREET CARS MUST HAVE SHOCKS!! ANY QUESTIONS U CAN CALL AT 661 900 504


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 30 2007, 10:41 AM~8425463
> *It's too bad that you are not showing this year.  We did not throw all the Lowriders outside.  Indoor parking has always been first come first serve.  If you did not get in door it is because you did not get there early enough.  We do not give special treatment to anyone.
> 
> If anyone wants to be parked in door you have to get there early saturday.  We start load in at 5 a.m.  So you might want 2 get ther by 4 or 4:30
> *


THEN YOU SHOULDNT CALL IT THE ( LOWRIDER ) NATIONALS


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 30 2007, 11:20 AM~8426348
> *For all Hoppers.  This is a Message from John The head Judge.
> 
> HEY WAS UP THIS IS JOHN FROM RYDERZ HYDRAULIS (HEAD JUDGE) ALL HOPPERS AND DANCERS MUST HAVE BUMPERS!!!! AND ALL STREET CARS MUST HAVE SHOCKS!! ANY QUESTIONS U CAN CALL AT 661 900 504
> *


theres a number missing


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2007, 10:24 AM~8425866
> *wuz up homie, it was cool meeting u in Irvine c u on sunday. are there any self carwash by da fairgrounds?
> *


BRUNDAGE AND CHESTER RIGHT OFF THE 58 ACCROSS THE STREET FROM AUTOZONE..... :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 30 2007, 12:06 PM~8426801
> *theres a number missing
> *


MYSTERY NUMBER...... :biggrin: MAYBE HE REALLY DOESNT WANT TO BE CONTACTED..... I HOPE FOR ALL THIS HYPE THE SHOW ISNT A BIG DISSAPOINTMENT....... :uh:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 30 2007, 12:06 PM~8426801
> *theres a number missing
> *


HEY THIS IS JOHN!! SORRY ABOUT THAT HERE IS THE #661 900 5044


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 30 2007, 12:23 PM~8426946
> *HEY THIS IS JOHN!!  SORRY ABOUT THAT HERE IS THE #661 900 5044
> *


ALRIGHT FINALLY THE MAN HIMSELF NO MIDDLE MAN..... WHAT UP JOHN.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 28 2007, 11:50 AM~8413774
> *The imports and the Euro have been seperated.  Each has there own class and tropheys.  If there are enough imports there will be money prizes.
> *


how much prize money and how many imports u need to have to give out any prize money, i was told by someone that u guys had decided to do import class and there was gonna be 500 for payout, and if u got alot there would be 1000 is this correct or wrong.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jun 12 2007, 03:45 PM~8091499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at this show you enter on sunday right even if toy pre reg


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 30 2007, 09:41 AM~8425463
> *It's too bad that you are not showing this year.  We did not throw all the Lowriders outside.  Indoor parking has always been first come first serve.  If you did not get in door it is because you did not get there early enough.  We do not give special treatment to anyone.
> 
> If anyone wants to be parked in door you have to get there early saturday.  We start load in at 5 a.m.  So you might want 2 get ther by 4 or 4:30
> *



wait a minute are you saying you can come in on sat mrn at 5 in the morning


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 25 2007, 05:41 PM~8390718
> *I CAN'T REMEMBER LAST YEAR.
> *


i cant remember last week


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX+Jul 30 2007, 10:58 AM~8426156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thankssssss


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2007, 05:37 PM~8182297
> *yeah I'm taking da long ass trip either  :biggrin:
> *


last year we broke down 4 times on the way to oregon got there 20 min till dead line almost caused an accident when i got on the bridge i stopped didnt know left or right i went right and my guess was good


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2007, 10:55 PM~8433518
> *cool meeting u homie, c u on sunday
> thankssssss
> *


NO PROBLEM ALWAYS HAPPY TO HELP A FELLOW RAIDER FAN... COME BY TO THE LATIN WORLD TENT AND WE'LL DRINK US A COLD ONE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 31 2007, 08:42 AM~8435425
> *NO PROBLEM ALWAYS HAPPY TO HELP A FELLOW RAIDER FAN... COME BY TO THE LATIN WORLD TENT AND WE'LL DRINK US A COLD ONE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 






4* MORE DAYS!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

YES 4 MORE DAYS TO GO FOR THE MAJESTICS PICNIC OPPS WRONG TOPIC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 31 2007, 09:56 AM~8435986
> *YES  4 MORE DAYS  TO GO FOR  THE MAJESTICS  PICNIC  OPPS  WRONG TOPIC
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






RAIDER NATION COMING 2 BAKERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2007, 11:11 AM~8436118
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> RAIDER NATION COMING 2 BAKERS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2007, 10:11 AM~8436118
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> RAIDER NATION COMING 2 BAKERS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


U BRING THAT WITH U AND I'LL HELP U WASH YOUR TRUCK WHEN U GET HERE..... HAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



I'm printing out da pic right now :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

NO PIC ACTUALL REAL LIFE ONLY PLEASE....... HAHA


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jul 30 2007, 10:23 PM~8433220
> *wait a minute are you saying you can come in on sat mrn at 5 in the morning
> *


Sorry I was just informed that Saturday roll in Has been change to 9 am to 3 pm and sunday is still 6am to 10 am. In door parking is still first come first serve and and is only on Saturday.

There will also be a soundoff competition brought to you by Car Audio Pros with prizes for the winners. This is a first for the Nationals, so if your ride has a boomin' system you need to come and represent.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2007, 10:11 AM~8436118
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> RAIDER NATION COMING 2 BAKERS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm not a radier fan but she could change my mind. :cheesy:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Here are the Catagories for those who want them

Please Note: Categories are continually being updated please check back for any changes.
VERSION #3, 2007

NATIONAL CHAMPIONS
1. National Champion Car $1,000.00 + Diamond National Champion Ring
2. National Champion Truck $1,000.00 + Diamond National Champion Ring
3. National Champion Bike $ 500.00 + Diamond National Champion Ring

SWEEPSTAKE CATEGORIES
1st Place	2nd Place
1. CAR $500.00	$250.00	
2. TRUCK $500.00	$250.00
3. IMPORT Trophy only (if over 50 entries cash prize)
4. EURO $500.00	$250.00
4. BOMB CAR	$500.00	$250.00
5. BOMB TRUCK	$500.00	$250.00
6. SUV Trophy only	$ N/A	
CAR CATEGORIES 2007
First Place Winners TROPHY
Second Place Winners TROPHY
Third Place Winners PLAQUE

1.	2000’ & Above Street custom, semi custom, full custom
2.	90’s - Street, Semi, Full
3.	80’s - Street, Semi, Full
4.	70’s – Street, Semi Full
5.	60’s – Original, Street, Semi, Full
6.	60’s Convertibles – Original, Street, Semi, Full
7.	50’s – Original, Street, Semi, Full
8.	40’s & Below – Original, Street, Semi, Full
9.	Luxury 90’ & Up - Street, Semi, Full
10.	Luxury 89’ & Below – Street, Semi, Full
11.	Euro – Street, Semi, Full
12.	Import 2 Door – Street, Semi, Full
13.	Import 4 Door – Street, Semi, Full
14.	Sports Car – Street, Custom

TRUCK CATEGORIES 2007

First Place Winners TROPHY
Second Place Winners TROPHY
Third Place Winners PLAQUE

1.	2000’ & Above – Street custom, semi custom, full custom
2.	90’s – Street, Semi, Full
3.	80’s – Street, Custom
4.	70’s – Street, Semi, Custom
5.	60’s – Original, Street, Custom
6.	59’& Below – Original, Street, Custom
7.	El Camino/Ranchero – Street, Semi, Full
8.	Mini Truck – Street, Semi, Full
9.	Full Size SUV – Street, Semi, Full
11.	Mini SUV – Street, Semi, Full
12.	Classic SUV or Original, Street, Custom
OPEN
12.	Vans
13.	Wagons/Panels – Original, Street, Custom
14.	VW
15.	4X4’s
16.	Muscle Cars

BIKE CATEGORIES 2007

FIRST PLACE NATIONAL CHAMPION BIKE $500.00 + ring
FIRST PLACE BIKE	2 WHEEL $250.00
FIRST PLACE BIKE 3 WHEEL $250.00
OPEN CLASS Trophy

BIKES

1.	2 Wheel Bikes – Street, Semi, Full
2.	3 Wheel Bikes – Street, Semi, Full
3.	Open
Beach Cruiser





SPECIALTY AWARDS

Special Awards Cars Special Awards Trucks Special Awards Clubs 

1 . Candy 1. Candy 1. Most Registered Cars
2. Under Carriage 2. Under Carriage 2. Furthest Traveled
3. Upholstery 3. Upholstery
4. Display 4. Display
5. Hydraulics 5. Hydraulics

Special Awards Bikes

1. Accessories
2. Plating


The Lowrider Nationals upon it’s own discretion reserves the right to add, remove, or make changes to categories.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Kool show, its getting more like a DUB/IMPORT show....but overall good show! Ill be there!


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Jul 31 2007, 10:49 AM~8436463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 


3MORE DAYS!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 31 2007, 09:42 AM~8435425
> *NO PROBLEM ALWAYS HAPPY TO HELP A FELLOW RAIDER FAN... COME BY TO THE LATIN WORLD TENT AND WE'LL DRINK US A COLD ONE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know where I"ll be chillin at....


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 1 2007, 09:45 AM~8445739
> *I know where I"ll be chillin at....
> *


COME ON BY... BUT U BETTER BRING SOME HOT MODELS IN EXCHANGE.....
HAHA WHAT UP TORO.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Scooby! I'm tired of always hearing you complaining so Just to shut you up we have opened the SUV class :biggrin: . 

For all those Riderz rollin 20 inches strong we have split the trucks from the SUVs.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 1 2007, 10:17 AM~8446033
> *Scooby!  I'm tired of always hearing you complaining so Just to shut you up we have opened the SUV class  :biggrin: .
> 
> PINCHE SCOOBY GETS THERE AT 12 N GETS MAD CUZ HE DON'T GET JUDGE  :biggrin:
> ...



I MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 29 2007, 09:38 PM~8422608
> *I WILL BE DRIVING UP TO BAKERSFIELD,CA WHERE I WILL BE FILMING THIS SHOW,,,, I HEARD THAT THERE WILL BE A HOPPER HITTING 120 INCHES ????
> *



Thanks Trucha for the support. Damn 120 inches. Wuz people Lowrider Nationals doin' it BIG son!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LOWRIDERSCENE is also going 2 b there along with Martin The Hitman, wit all your music needs n Kim with all ur jerseys needs


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Jul 28 2007, 11:50 AM~8413774
> *The imports and the Euro have been seperated.  Each has there own class and tropheys.  If there are enough imports there will be money prizes.
> *


Sorry I was just informed that Saturday roll in Has been change to 9 am to 3 pm and sunday is still 6am to 10 am. In door parking is still first come first serve and and is only on Saturday.

There will also be a soundoff competition brought to you by Car Audio Pros with prizes for the winners. This is a first for the Nationals, so if your ride has a boomin' system you need to come and represent.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 1 2007, 11:46 AM~8446312
> *LOWRIDERSCENE is also going 2 b there  along with Martin The Hitman, wit all your music needs n Kim with all ur jerseys needs
> *


and along with Impalas Magazine...


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25+Jul 23 2007, 01:10 PM~8371910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

WHAT IF WE ARENT GOING INTO THE SHOW UNTIL SUNDAY AND SET UP.....?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Aug 1 2007, 10:55 AM~8445827
> *COME ON BY... BUT U BETTER BRING SOME HOT MODELS IN EXCHANGE.....
> HAHA WHAT UP TORO....  :wave:  :wave:
> *


you know how I do.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just reserved my room at the Days Inn...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 1 2007, 12:37 PM~8447180
> *
> you know how I do.....
> *


HAHA FA SHO' IF U NEED ANY DRESSSING ROOM ATTENDANDTS FOR THE MODELS HOLLA AT CHA BOY..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Since it's the xth year you know we had to do something big. Become a National Champ and you will become a part of the . :worship: :worship: :worship: HOLY GRAIL :werd:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 1 2007, 10:46 AM~8446312
> *LOWRIDERSCENE is also going 2 b there  along with Martin The Hitman, wit all your music needs n Kim with all ur jerseys needs
> *



you know and we had to do it big. so we are droppin the vol 7 with last years lowrider nationals show coverage too. so you know we are there this year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Lowrider Nationals Has a big annocement for 2008. Stay tuned for info. Lowrider Nationals from coast to coast.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 1 2007, 01:45 PM~8447768
> *you know and we had to do it big.  so we are droppin the vol 7 with last years lowrider nationals show coverage too.  so you know we are there this year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 1 2007, 11:17 AM~8446033
> *Scooby!  I'm tired of always hearing you complaining so Just to shut you up we have opened the SUV class  :biggrin: .
> 
> For all those Riderz rollin 20 inches strong we have split the trucks from the SUVs.
> *


see if you ask they will do thanks.................


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 1 2007, 05:19 PM~8449615
> *see if you ask they will do thanks.................
> *


You know how do it. If it's a legit problem we fix it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 1 2007, 06:19 PM~8449615
> *see if you ask they will do thanks.................
> *


heeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....where's my Corona???


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

So if my pre reg form came back all i got do is take the envelope & i'll be considred pre reg?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 1 2007, 10:05 PM~8451725
> * So if my pre reg form came back all i got do is take the envelope & i'll be considred pre reg?
> *


yes thats the way its going to work


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 1 2007, 09:32 PM~8451991
> *yes  thats the way its going to work
> *


  orale thanks scooby, just wanted to make sure gracias


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 1 2007, 05:19 PM~8449615
> *see if you ask they will do thanks.................
> *


yeAH SCOOBY WTF? :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Scooby is placing the Carne Asada Order Today....For Saturday Roll In... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: y mucha Cerveza.. NOKTURNAL V.I.P PARTY, Friday Night Everyone is invited...Hi up Scooby For Details....Remeber Party Like A ROCKSTAR...... :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

its almost here ......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*2 MORE DAYS!*


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

<span style='color:green'>Lowrider Nationals Xth Anniversary and appreciation to our supporters we will be having a pre party on Saturday August 4th at: 
Nile Bar & Grill. 1721 19th St, Bakersfield - (661) 323-8575
All Vehicle registrants and ticket holders and vendors will get in free from 8-10 
Dress code is strictly enforced. No tennis shoes. Collar shirts must be worn.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2007, 10:39 AM~8455677
> *2 MORE DAYS!
> *


Looking forward to this one :thumbsup:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Aug 2 2007, 02:43 PM~8457847
> *Looking forward to this one :thumbsup:
> *


It will be good one. Don't forget 2 introduce yourself. The names Nick I'll be on my golf cart rollin around.


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 2 2007, 04:08 PM~8458474
> *It will be good one.  Don't forget 2 introduce yourself.  The names Nick I'll be on my golf cart rollin around.
> *


We will be looking 4 ya :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Scooby That's a sand hill. I thought you ment a real Hill. You rear would scrap hard if you really took it 4x4ing.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 2 2007, 07:15 PM~8459374
> *Scooby That's a sand hill.  I thought you ment a real Hill.  You rear would scrap hard if you really took it 4x4ing.
> *


lol


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't forget to get get you tickets at fastrip, Ritmo Latino, and Eric's autobody


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See all you people there on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: see u all sunday ....... for alot of you ill see u 2 marrow for saturday roll in .......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*1 MORE DAY!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2007, 05:43 PM~8459170
> *
> 
> 
> ...





MIRALO MUY CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2007, 07:23 PM~8459732
> *lol
> *



So what's goin on on Friday. Hit me up.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 3 2007, 09:02 AM~8463527
> *1 MORE DAY!
> *


That's right. Remember Sat. move in is from 9am-3pm. Indoor is first come first serve. $10 more to park indoor


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 1 2007, 09:05 PM~8451725
> * So if my pre reg form came back all i got do is take the envelope & i'll be considred pre reg?
> *


Yes bro. Just bring it with the application and check to the pre reg line. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 3 2007, 12:47 PM~8465141
> *That's right.  Remember Sat. move in is from 9am-3pm.  Indoor is first come first serve.  $10 more to park indoor
> *




DA WIFE DID NOT GAVE ME SPENDING MONEY  SO I GUESS I'LL B OUTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 3 2007, 03:09 PM~8466181
> *DA WIFE DID NOT GAVE ME SPENDING MONEY    SO I GUESS I'LL B OUTSIDE  :biggrin:
> *


Damn bro that's too bad. :werd: I guess you'll be outside like the rest of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

quote=Ryderz Hydraulics,Aug 3 2007, 05:42 PM~8467048]








[/quote]

Good lookin out. There you go the catagories for all Hoppers.


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 3 2007, 02:40 PM~8465970
> *Yes bro.  Just bring it with the application and check to the pre reg line.  :thumbsup:
> *


  Firme we will b there sat mor see ya all there :biggrin:


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Alright I'm Heading up to Bakersfield. Got the car packed ready to go. I'll see everyone down there. Make sure to have the cold ones ready. Saturday night we're gonna be up in the club at the Nile.


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 2 2007, 01:24 PM~8457188
> *<span style='color:green'>Lowrider Nationals Xth Anniversary and appreciation to our supporters we will be having a pre party on Saturday August 4th at:
> Nile Bar & Grill. 1721 19th St, Bakersfield - (661) 323-8575
> All Vehicle registrants and ticket holders and vendors will get in free from 8-10
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:B/M coming Full Force  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

thought you were going to PORTLAND?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 4 2007, 11:17 AM~8470597
> *thought you were going to PORTLAND?
> *


DECIDED TO STAY CLOSE AND HAVE SOME FUN WE WILL BE IN SAN MATEO TO QUALIFY FOR VEGAS BELIEVE THAT ITS GONNA BE FUN TOMMARO AND THATS ALL WERE GONNA SAY ABOUT THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE WILL BRING OUR OWN VIDEO CREW WITH REAL GRILLZS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

tomorrow is showtime


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2007, 01:08 PM~8471075
> *tomorrow is showtime
> *


why is thee Fastrip on ming ave ..............selling show tickets for $27.00 and not $25.00 like posted , is everybody charging $27.00


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ryderz hydraulics first place single pump truck 72" inches pics and video coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 5 2007, 07:48 PM~8479253
> *ryderz hydraulics first place single pump truck 72" inches pics and video coming soon! :biggrin:
> *


*CONGRATS RYDERZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: thx bro


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:around: :around: :around: :around: I WAS PARKING LOT PIMPIN :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 5 2007, 08:32 PM~8479577
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  I WAS PARKING LOT PIMPIN :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


wuts up homie :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHERE THE PICS OF THE HOP AT*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 5 2007, 08:47 PM~8479719
> *WHERE THE PICS OF THE HOP AT
> *


x2222 :uh:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ALOT OF CLEAN ASS HOPPERS OUT THERE CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP DEL TORO HOW DID YOU GUYS DO IN BAKERS*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Couple pics......nuff said!!

















The Dream Team still doin it!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NICE PICS JEN*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NICE LOOKS LIKE EVERY YEAR IT'S GETTING BETTER AND BETTER AND THE COMPITION IS GETTING TIGHTER AND TIGHTER*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 5 2007, 09:32 PM~8479577
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  I WAS PARKING LOT PIMPIN :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


mammoonn pinocate :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

waiting on photos to download should have some pics soon...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

com/albums/m284/gabendacutlass/lowridernationalscarsonly007.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS HOMIE KEEP THEM COMING  *


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

do u have pics of the hop


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 5 2007, 11:00 PM~8481092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: Gracias homie for posting up my cadi DELEGATION C.C :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> :biggrin: Gracias homie for posting up my cadi DELEGATION C.C :biggrin:
> no prob nice ride homie


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

almost to the hop pics...these were all tooken before the hop


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

NICE SHOW BUT THERE WERE DUMBASSES ALWAYS TRYING TO START FIGHTS


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 5 2007, 11:32 PM~8481314
> *NICE SHOW BUT THERE WERE DUMBASSES ALWAYS TRYING TO START FIGHTS
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Aug 6 2007, 12:06 AM~8481130
> *do u have pics of the hop
> *


sure do 
:thumbsup: will post in order i took pics


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

hop pics next ooooh weee...


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Good show! Here you guys go.







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Oops!! Sorry about posting like that :uh: . Let's forget about that. I'll do better. :ugh:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Quieren mas? 







,









































Some came out fuzzy so :dunno:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 5 2007, 11:32 PM~8481665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's hopping. We got there late and missed the hop. Nice pics though.


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

,























,


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

,







,







,















,


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

last pics


















































This is my Bro with the girls!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 5 2007, 11:12 PM~8481163
> *  :biggrin: Gracias homie for posting up my cadi DELEGATION C.C :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JOSE NICE RIDE AND THANKS FOR THOSE WATERS SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Well another show, had a great time talking 2 friends n meeting new 1s. this was my 1st lrn n my last. well i hope every 1 made home safe c u at da next show


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

thats all i got homies it was a hot day and bud light was beating me down...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 6 2007, 11:28 AM~8483937
> *thats all i got homies it was a hot day and bud light was beating me down...
> *




nice pics bro....... 



:thumbsup: 


dta*97


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2007, 11:12 AM~8483787
> *Well another show, had a great time talking 2 friends n meeting new 1s. this was my 1st lrn n my last. well i hope every 1 made home safe c u at da next show
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: why your last


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 6 2007, 11:38 AM~8484486
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: why  your  last
> *


 First Time and Last Time For Me Too.
$55.00 entry per car
$20.00 to be indoor
$10.00 for electricity
And no one Judged the car.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 6 2007, 12:55 PM~8484610
> *First Time and Last Time For Me Too.
> $55.00 entry per car
> $20.00 to be indoor
> ...


see i knew it


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: YES SIR!!!!! SINGLE PUMP CHAMP AND NOT GETTING STUCK!!!!! BIG BAD MANIACOS LIKE ALWAYSS PUTTING IT DOWN  OH AND REALLY GOOD SHOW MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS WHO MADE IT :wave:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 6 2007, 11:55 AM~8484610
> *First Time and Last Time For Me Too.
> $55.00 entry per car
> $20.00 to be indoor
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

We went a couple Years Back Also..... Last Time.... 
Too much Drama... :angry: :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 6 2007, 11:55 AM~8484610
> *First Time and Last Time For Me Too.
> $55.00 entry per car$20.00 to be indoor
> $10.00 for electricity
> And no one Judged the car.*



same happened to my homies 59 wagon it didnt get judged. its all good though it was a good show and we had a good time. thats all that matters. but i talked to alot of people that had the same problem and some people who had to pay twice NOT COOL.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SUPREME69, cherry 64


SUP HOMIE


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2007, 12:11 PM~8484738
> *same happened to my homies 59 wagon it didnt get judged. its all good though it was a good show and we had a good time. thats all that matters. but i talked to alot of people that had the same problem and some people who had to pay twice NOT COOL.
> *


yeah thats not cool! but that doesnt mean it cant be fixed! rick just needs some people who know what the fuck there doing! he has a bunch of dumbasses, like when i first pulled up towing a single pump truck hopper ( CHAMPION ) lol some idiot didnt know were the hoppers went, i just took off and left him standing there like a dumbass still trying to talk to me! but all that little shit, people dont relize the lowrider nationals is as big if not bigger then the lrm super show in vegas, vegas has one headline show the nationals had 3 plus 2 old school, more money for hoppers and 1k ring and trophy, lrm has never givin away that much for 1st and 2nd!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 6 2007, 12:49 PM~8485039
> *yeah thats not cool! but that doesnt mean it cant be fixed! rick just needs some people who know what the fuck there doing! he has a bunch of dumbasses, like when i first pulled up towing a single pump truck hopper ( CHAMPION ) lol  some idiot didnt know were the hoppers went, i just took off and left him standing there like a dumbass still trying to talk to me! but all that little shit, people dont relize the lowrider nationals is as big if not bigger then the lrm super show in vegas, vegas has one headline show the nationals had 3 plus 2 old school, more money for hoppers and 1k ring and trophy, lrm has never givin away that much for 1st and 2nd!
> *



OH YEAH I AGREE IT CAN BE AND SHOULD BE ADDRESSED IF NOT THEN ALOT OF PEOPLE WONT SUPPORT THE SHOW ANYMORE. OTHER THAN WHAT I POSTED I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW. ENTERTAINMENT, HOP, VENDORS ALL THAT WAS GOOD. ALOT OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

every year same judges'(exception john from ryders'the homie') and same bullshit but only show in bakers so what can we do...we really enjoy seeing cars from other towns here and doin it big..its a show but seems that there just out to make all the money possible from show..i know me pesonally i spent 
55$ entry
27$ wife and 1 kid-only had to pay for wife and kid due to tickets given in morning would not work at the front gate????why???given three ticket that were not valid later in the day????
10$ 1 kid
1 kid free
$16 bud light
$24 tacos=due to wife was stopped at the door with the cheeseburgers?????
wtf???????
and i was outside i can just imagine others hardship towing/driving there cars and comig here from out of town for this...... :biggrin: 
just my experience money is money oh well but just thought id share my hardships of the day fuck it .........got drunk/had fun thats all that matters...que no


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 6 2007, 01:49 PM~8485039
> *yeah thats not cool! but that doesnt mean it cant be fixed! rick just needs some people who know what the fuck there doing! he has a bunch of dumbasses, like when i first pulled up towing a single pump truck hopper ( CHAMPION ) lol  some idiot didnt know were the hoppers went, i just took off and left him standing there like a dumbass still trying to talk to me! but all that little shit, people dont relize the lowrider nationals is as big if not bigger then the lrm super show in vegas, vegas has one headline show the nationals had 3 plus 2 old school, more money for hoppers and 1k ring and trophy, lrm has never givin away that much for 1st and 2nd!
> *


YA EVERY YEAR SAME SHIT HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO FIX THAT SHIT :uh: ONLY THING GOOD ABOUT THAT SHOW IS THE HOP


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Mrvdizzy, 75MarkIV559, LOWRIDER SCENE, BIG PANDULCE, 3wishz, gabendacutlass, 1970 XL, CROWDS91


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 6 2007, 12:49 PM~8485039
> *yeah thats not cool! but that doesnt mean it cant be fixed! rick just needs some people who know what the fuck there doing! he has a bunch of dumbasses, like when i first pulled up towing a single pump truck hopper ( CHAMPION ) lol  some idiot didnt know were the hoppers went, i just took off and left him standing there like a dumbass still trying to talk to me! but all that little shit, people dont relize the lowrider nationals is as big if not bigger then the lrm super show in vegas, vegas has one headline show the nationals had 3 plus 2 old school, more money for hoppers and 1k ring and trophy, lrm has never givin away that much for 1st and 2nd!
> *


Hopefully these thing will be taken care of.................soon......my car did't get judge  

Groupe sd still had a good time


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2007, 12:54 PM~8485079
> *OH YEAH I AGREE IT CAN BE AND SHOULD BE ADDRESSED IF NOT THEN ALOT OF PEOPLE WONT SUPPORT THE SHOW ANYMORE. OTHER THAN WHAT I POSTED I THOUGHT IT WAS  A GOOD SHOW. ENTERTAINMENT, HOP, VENDORS ALL THAT WAS GOOD. ALOT OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE.
> *


 We'll he will not be getting any support from me or my family. Rick should call that show TRUCKING MAGAZINE NATIONALS. He didn't even want to talk to me after the show. So you can address all the problems but is he not going to listen.

I was better off taking that Portland road trip.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8485328
> *every year same judges'(exception john from ryders'the homie') and same bullshit but only show in bakers so what can we do...we really enjoy seeing cars from other towns here and doin it big..its a show but seems that there just out to make all the money possible from show..i know me pesonally i spent
> 55$ entry
> 27$ wife and 1 kid-only had to pay for wife and kid due to tickets given in morning would not work at the front gate????why???given three ticket that were not valid later in the day????
> ...



DAMN THATS SOME B.S. YEAH THE EXTRA TICKETS THING WAS STUPID IF THEY COULDNT BE USED LATER. WHATS THE POINT OF GIVING EXTRA THEN? THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME THERE AND IF ITS BEEN LIKE THIS IN THE PAST THEN I WILL NEVER TAKE A CAR THERE. ILL GO SPECTATE BUT NEVER GO THROUGH THAT KINDA HASSLE JUST TO SHOW MY CAR. ID RATHER GO SPECTATE AND MEET PEOPLE THAN BE PISSED OFF WITH ALL THE B.S.


TO THE PROMOTERS IF YOU READ THIS. IM NOT HATING BUT IT SEEMS THAT THERES SOME ISSUES THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN TAKING CARE OF. I HOPE YOU TAKE IT AS A STEP TO FIX THESES ISSUES.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 6 2007, 01:26 PM~8485390
> *YA  EVERY YEAR SAME SHIT HOW  LONG DOES  IT TAKE  TO FIX  THAT  SHIT  :uh: ONLY  THING GOOD  ABOUT  THAT SHOW  IS THE  HOP
> *


Oh hell Yea !!!! the hop was cool, I can't complain there. Other than that the cost to kick it with homey's was more expensive than any other show, that's for sure.

You coming up for the San Mateo Show.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 6 2007, 01:46 PM~8485597
> *We'll he will not be getting any support from me or my family. Rick should call that show TRUCKING MAGAZINE NATIONALS. He didn't even want to talk to me after the show. So you can address all the problems but is he not going to listen.
> 
> I was better off taking that Portland road trip.
> *



THATS TOO BAD FOR HIM CAUSE HES GONNA START LOSING ALOT OF SUPPORT LIKE THAT. I KNOW I WOULDNT TAKE MY CAR TO HIS SHOW JUST CAUSE OF THE B.S IVE READ. I DIDNT REALIZE ITS BEEN GOING ON FOR YEARS.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 6 2007, 02:52 PM~8485651
> *Oh hell Yea !!!! the hop was cool, I can't complain there. Other than that the cost to kick it with homey's was more expensive than any other show, that's for sure.
> 
> You coming up for the San Mateo Show.
> *


NO MY CAR IS ALL APART CANT MAKE IT


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2007, 01:50 PM~8485630
> *DAMN THATS SOME B.S. YEAH THE EXTRA TICKETS THING WAS STUPID IF THEY COULDNT BE USED LATER. WHATS THE POINT OF GIVING EXTRA THEN? *


My family and I had no problem using the tickets given :dunno: I even gave one to my homie


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 6 2007, 02:02 PM~8485711
> *My family and I had no problem using the tickets given :dunno: I even gave one to my homie
> *


WE DIDNT HAVE NO PROBLEMS EITHER ACTUALLY I DIDNT EVEN NEED A TICKET I WALKED STRAIGHT IN AND THE HOMIE SOLD THE REST OF HIS. BUT ONE GUY SAID HE HAD SOME TIX LEFT OVER AND THEY JUST RIPPED THEM IN FRONT OF HIM. SO HIS EXTRA TIX WERE USELESS.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

MORE PICS ON : MYSPACE.COM/CALILIFEVIDEOS :biggrin:  




















LARGER SIZED PICS ON OUR PAGE!!!  

SUPPORT CALI LIFE VIDEOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 6 2007, 02:06 PM~8485753
> *MORE PICS ON : MYSPACE.COM/CALILIFEVIDEOS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DIDNT KNOW THAT WAS YOU? I KEPT DENYING YOUR REQUEST.


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

I'M GLAD WE'RE GOING TO SAN MATEO..................... :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Aug 6 2007, 02:09 PM~8485776
> *I'M GLAD WE'RE GOING TO SAN MATEO..................... :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: SEE YOU THERE. WE HAD THE PRESENCE OF PHOTO JOHN WITH US YESTERDAY DAMN WE HAD US ROLLIN'


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2007, 01:09 PM~8485775
> *DIDNT KNOW THAT WAS YOU? I KEPT DENYING YOUR REQUEST.
> *


SUPPORT US HOMIE!!! SEND US A REQUEST!!! :biggrin:  

THE BAKERSFIELD PICS ARE IN OUR "PICS" SECTION, CHECK IT OUT


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2007, 03:16 PM~8485833
> *:biggrin: SEE YOU THERE. WE HAD THE PRESENCE OF PHOTO JOHN WITH US YESTERDAY DAMN WE HAD US ROLLIN'
> *


JOHN SAID YOU GUY'S WANT TO BE THERE THE DAY WE'RE LOADING THE CAR ON THE CARRIER


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Aug 6 2007, 02:20 PM~8485860
> *JOHN SAID YOU GUY'S WANT TO BE THERE THE DAY WE'RE LOADING THE CAR ON THE CARRIER
> *



I THINK RICHIE MIGHT HAVE ASKED HIM. WE MIGHT NEED TO USE ONE OF THOSE NEXT YEAR WHEN ALL OUR CARS ARE READY. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

BUSTED......................... :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

MORE PICS ON OUR MYSPACE PAGE!!! MYSPACE.COM/CALILIFEVIDEOS

ADD US AS A FRIEND & SUPPORT US!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: A COUPLE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8485328
> *every year same judges'(exception john from ryders'the homie') and same bullshit but only show in bakers so what can we do...we really enjoy seeing cars from other towns here and doin it big..its a show but seems that there just out to make all the money possible from show..i know me pesonally i spent
> 55$ entry
> 27$ wife and 1 kid-only had to pay for wife and kid due to tickets given in morning would not work at the front gate????why???given three ticket that were not valid later in the day????
> ...



Gas $ 60
Wagon $ 50 entry fee
3 Bikes $ 75 entry fee
Water & sodas $ 40

For me not to get judged Priceless


We had a good time out there the hop was bad ass and worth the while.The bike categories are all srewed up they had 16'' and 20'' competing with each other. That was wack, The concert was good and had more entertainers but only 30 minutes they needed at least 1 hour.I think thats the last time i do that show. Just my own two cents.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice pics keep them comin....


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

any body have a better pic of this 
carhttp://www.layitlow.cc/images/014/P8050312.JPG


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 6 2007, 01:46 PM~8485597
> *We'll he will not be getting any support from me or my family. Rick should call that show TRUCKING MAGAZINE NATIONALS. He didn't even want to talk to me after the show. So you can address all the problems but is he not going to listen.
> 
> I was better off taking that Portland road trip.
> *


if you think your problems are that important then email him,we all understand shit happends and theres always someone thats gonna be a crybaby! and i also understand if your car didnt get judged then thats bullshit,im usually a hop judge but this year i took a single pump truck hopper and we had to wait for about an hour and a half to get paid and trophys witch aint cool either but i understand that hes basiclly trying to run the whole show bye him self and hes a new owner so hes trying his best! he let us open up more classes and he even put out more money out of his pocket to make everyone happey in the hop~!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ron won the trophy for the highest three wheel!lmao


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

2007 single pump truck champion 71 inches


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 6 2007, 04:16 PM~8486848
> *if you think your problems are that important then email him,we all understand shit happends and theres always someone thats gonna be a crybaby! and i also understand if your car didnt get judged then thats bullshit,im usually a hop judge but this year i took a single pump truck hopper and we had to wait for about an hour and a half to get paid and trophys witch aint cool either but i understand that hes basiclly trying to run the whole show bye him self and hes a new owner so hes trying his best! he let us open up more classes and he even put out more money out of his pocket to make everyone happey in the hop~!
> *



THE JUDGING IS NOT HIS FAULT BUT IF HES GONNA CONTINUE TO USE JUDGES WHO DONT JUDGE ALL THE CARS THEN HE NEEDS TO STEP UP AND HANDLE THE ISSUES BEFORE THEY GET ANY FURTHER. ID HAVE TO USE MY HANDS AND TOES TO COUNT ALL THE PEOPLE I TALKED TO WHO DIDNT GET JUDGED. THATS NOT COUNTING PEOPLE I DIDNT TALK TO. ONE PERSON HAD TO PAY TWICE JUST CAUSE THEY SAID THEY DIDNT CASH HIS CHECK, SO HE HAD TO PAY DOUBLE JUST TO GET IN THE SHOW. HE DROVE A LONG DISTANCE TO SHOW AND FOR HIM TO PAY $110 JUST BECAUSE THE PROMOTER DIDNT CASH HIS CHECK. THATS B.S.

ID LIKE TO SEE THE PROMOTER OR NICK ON HERE. NOT TO TALK SHIT TO THEM JUST SO THEY CAN SEE WHAT IS BEING SAID ABOUT THE SHOW SO THEY CAN FIX THE PROBLEMS AND CONTINUE WITH HAVING A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

theres gonna be somthing wrong at every show and certain thangs do need to be fixed but why not email or pm or even call? there was some thing he changed this year to make some people happy so just get ahold of him im sure hell help u out!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THE SHOW WAS REAL COOL ESPECIALLY THE HOP BUT A REAL BIGG GAP IN LOWRIDERS SHOWING UP THIS YEAR LIL COULD BE A VERY GOOD TOOL FOR OPINIONS OF THE LOWRIDERS IN HERE I KNOW IM GONNA CONTINUE TO TAKE OPINIONS AS FAR AS WHEN I THROW A SHOW AND ITS GOOD THAT PEEPS ARE VOICING THERE OPINIONS IN HERE CAUSE ITS ONLY GONNA MAKE IT THAT MUCH BETTER AND ITS TRUE NO SHOW IS GONNA BE 100%PROBLEM FREE IF WE AS LOWRIDERS DO NOT SHOW UP AND SUPPORT THESE SHOWS BEFORE YOU KNOW IT WE AS LOWRIDERS WILL BE SHOWING UP TO IMPORT NATIONALS CARSHOW CAUSE THERE WILL BE NO MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS WE ALL DONT WANT THAT CAUSE REALLY ITS JUST GOOD ENOUGH TO GET TOGETHER WITH EVERYONE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DOUBLE PAYING AND ALL THAT YEA THAT NEEDS TO BE FIXED AND THE GUY THAT THREW THE SHOW HOPEFULLY TAKES CARE OF THOSE PEEPS HAD TO BE A MISTAKE WE REALLY DONT HAVE TO MANY SHOWS IN THESE PARTS SO HOPEFULLY THE PROB GETS FIXED


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 6 2007, 04:10 PM~8486772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up Ben John hop was good I think you guys were as fair as you could have been 2nd place sucked but hey you win some you lose some god dam its hot over there :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 6 2007, 04:19 PM~8486877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up Ben it was cool finaly meeting you now I can put a face with all that shit talking you do j/k congrats on the win $1000.00and ring :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 6 2007, 04:55 PM~8487203
> *What up Ben it was cool finaly meeting you now I can put a face with all that shit talking you do j/k congrats on the win $1000.00and ring :biggrin:
> *


 lmao wass up dogg! your a cool cat,hit us up when ur ready to go to glamis!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey BEN its cool to stick up for rick but home boy promised a lot of shit that he didn't come threw with .so for next year if he needs my help i got one answer for him fuck him ...About the judging most of the cars that where in doors got judged the night before ...I know the slips didn't get checked off but they did get judged...This was one of our Mandatory show for NOKTURNAL but that's over with now . Next year I will be there just because its in my hood


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

the place to be!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Scooby........


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 6 2007, 05:07 PM~8487306
> *hey BEN its cool to stick up for rick but home boy promised a lot of shit that he didn't come threw with .so for next year if he needs my help i got one answer for him fuck him ...About the judging most of the cars that where in doors got judged the night before ...I know the slips didn't get checked off but they did get judged...This was one of our Mandatory show for NOKTURNAL but that's over with now . Next year I will be there just because its in my hood
> *


  im really not sticking up for him just i know he cant do everything to make everyone happy ive been there done that but i do agree some shits not up to par on the running of the show!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Nok....Nok......


----------



## 03sickTahoe (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 6 2007, 05:07 PM~8487306
> *hey BEN its cool to stick up for rick but home boy promised a lot of shit that he didn't come threw with .so for next year if he needs my help i got one answer for him fuck him ...About the judging most of the cars that where in doors got judged the night before ...I know the slips didn't get checked off but they did get judged...This was one of our Mandatory show for NOKTURNAL but that's over with now . Next year I will be there just because its in my hood
> *


Scooby now I agree with you Lowrider nationals will NOT be a mandatory show for SICKNESS unless something changes. WOW with SICKNESS and NOKTURNAL not making LRN mandatory thats about 55+ trucks,cars& SUV that won't be there.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

IT WAS TIGHT BUT HOT ASS HELL WE HAD A GOOD TIME WE TOOK A SINGLE PUMP HOPPER THAT REALLY DIDNT DO WHAT IT WAS SUPPOSED TO DO IT ONLY DID 37 BUT NEXT YEAR SHOULD BE BETTER AND WE ALSO TOOK THE ONLY AIRBAG HOPPER WE HIT 27 ON THAT ONE WE HAD A GOOD TIME...  :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 03sickTahoe_@Aug 6 2007, 06:05 PM~8487745
> *Scooby now I agree with you Lowrider nationals will NOT be a mandatory show for SICKNESS unless something changes. WOW with SICKNESS and NOKTURNAL not making LRN mandatory thats about 55+ trucks,cars& SUV that won't be there.
> *


well do what u gotta do to bad i dont consider suvs lowriders!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 6 2007, 07:38 PM~8488019
> *well do what u gotta do to bad i dont consider suvs lowriders!
> *


THERE NOT THEY COST MORE. AND LIKE HES TELLING EVERY BODY THAT NEXT YEAR IT IS JUST GOING TO BE CALLED NATIONALS SO THEY CAN GET MORE OF OUR RIDES TO THIS SHOW


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 03sickTahoe_@Aug 6 2007, 07:05 PM~8487745
> *Scooby now I agree with you Lowrider nationals will NOT be a mandatory show for SICKNESS unless something changes. WOW with SICKNESS and NOKTURNAL not making LRN mandatory thats about 55+ trucks,cars& SUV that won't be there.
> *


RICK KNOWS THAT THERE WAS TWO OTHER CLUBS THAT WHERE GOING TO DO THE SAME THING AND MY STUPID ASS STUCK UP FOR THIS SHOW SO ONE THING I HAVE TO DO IS SAY SORRY TO DAVID FROM LATIN WORLD NEXT YEAR ILL BUY THE CARNE AND FUCK THIS SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

FUCK IT,, IM WITH YOU BROTHER,,, I GOT THE BEER..... YOU FIGURE WE SPENT 
LIKE 2400 DOLLARS IN REGISTRATION JUST IN OUR CLUB. I THINK WEE CAN DO SOMETHING WITH THAT.... THIS WILL BE THEM NEXT YEAR :tears: :tears:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 6 2007, 06:56 PM~8488209
> *RICK KNOWS THAT THERE WAS TWO OTHER CLUBS THAT WHERE GOING TO DO THE SAME THING AND MY STUPID ASS STUCK UP FOR THIS SHOW SO ONE THING I HAVE TO DO IS SAY SORRY TO DAVID FROM LATIN WORLD NEXT YEAR ILL BUY THE CARNE AND FUCK THIS SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DID YOU SAY FOOD,,,I'M THERE :cheesy:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 6 2007, 07:02 PM~8488290
> *DID YOU SAY FOOD,,,I'M THERE :cheesy:
> *


AND BEER................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 6 2007, 06:42 PM~8488061
> *THERE NOT THEY COST MORE. AND LIKE HES TELLING EVERY BODY THAT NEXT YEAR IT IS JUST GOING TO BE CALLED NATIONALS SO THEY CAN GET MORE OF OUR RIDES TO THIS SHOW
> *


stop whining scooby, what's sooo bad that u don't want to attend next year......are u mad cause the trucks & suv's got judged 2gether or is it the dub class? i feel u on the walk-in ticket price, and the way the show cars were judged, but what's the big deal?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Aug 6 2007, 07:03 PM~8488303
> *AND BEER................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EVEN BETTER


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 6 2007, 11:38 AM~8484486
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: why  your  last
> *




  4 da same reason u did not make this year :biggrin:














i could of gotten a speeding ticket :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2007, 07:31 PM~8488546
> *    4 da same reason u did not make this year  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU STILL HAVE NOT FIXED THAT GAUGE, IT ALWAYS READS THAT :0 :0 :0


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 6 2007, 04:07 PM~8487306
> *hey BEN its cool to stick up for rick but home boy promised a lot of shit that he didn't come threw with .so for next year if he needs my help i got one answer for him fuck him ...About the judging most of the cars that where in doors got judged the night before ...I know the slips didn't get checked off but they did get judged...This was one of our Mandatory show for NOKTURNAL but that's over with now . Next year I will be there just because its in my hood
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 6 2007, 07:39 PM~8488628
> *YOU STILL HAVE NOT FIXED THAT GAUGE, IT ALWAYS READS THAT :0  :0  :0
> *




:werd:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE+Aug 6 2007, 01:46 PM~8485597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LEARN MY LESSON :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Aug 6 2007, 10:06 AM~8483710
> *WHATS UP JOSE NICE RIDE AND THANKS FOR THOSE WATERS SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Hey sup homie, did u place ? I got 1st in semi lux


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 6 2007, 08:06 PM~8488339
> *stop whining scooby, what's sooo bad that u don't want to attend next year......are u mad cause the trucks & suv's got judged 2gether or is it the dub class? i feel u on the walk-in ticket price, and the way the show cars were judged, but what's the big deal?
> *


LOL THE TRUCKS AND SUVS DID GET JUDGED DIFF.HE WAS GOING TO DO SOME OTHER CLASSES FOR US AND HE SAID THAT ARE CARS DIDNT SCORE HIGH TO GET $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ HE JUST NEED THE $ FUCK HIM


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

DID ANYONE MENTION 1ST FOR THE HOP GOT $1000 A TROPHY & A RING....( I HEARD )

2ND PLACE HOP WAS ONLY $100 BUCKS & A TROPHY. :uh: :thumbsdown: :loco:

$55 DOLLARS ALONE FOR ENTRY + $100 IN GAS = NOT WORTH IT!!! :nono: 

AND I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT 3RD GOT!!!

WORST OF ALL...... NO SHAVED ICE MACHINE!!! :tears: :nosad: 

JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 6 2007, 08:46 PM~8489329
> *DID ANYONE MENTION 1ST FOR THE HOP GOT $1000 A TROPHY & A RING....( I HEARD )
> 
> 2ND PLACE HOP WAS ONLY $100 BUCKS & A TROPHY. :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :loco:
> ...


ICE MACHINE BROKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

RUINED MY FUCKIN' DAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 6 2007, 02:39 PM~8485958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tomi wheres the bare skin pics at thanks for keeping it real for the pics we build from the inside out support your locals first


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Aug 6 2007, 03:33 PM~8486407
> *Gas $ 60
> Wagon  $ 50 entry fee
> 3 Bikes $ 75 entry fee
> ...


may be theres a secret knock to get judged that sucked but we had a good time we were there on sat. i only seen 2 impalas not judged in my building what ever wheres the love


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

hey kipi whats up why didnt you guys go are we still driving to san jo or what i alredy filled up the duce


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Aug 6 2007, 09:35 PM~8490480
> *tomi wheres the bare skin pics at thanks for keeping it real for the pics we build from the inside out support your locals first
> *


SORRY ISSAC... NO BARE SKIN SHOTS, I WAS AT THE HOP ALL DAY. NEXT TIME U BETTER BELEIVE I WILL GET SUM GOOD SHIT!!!

OH YEAH... U KNOW I GOTTA SHOW THE LOCAL HOMIES LUV FIRST!!!

CHECK OUT OUR MYSPACE PAGE ( MYSPACE.COM/CALILIFEVIDEOS ) U WILL SEE UR RIDES ON IT ALSO.

OUR FIRST DVD COMING SOON!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD SHOW. TOO HUNGOVER FROM THE NITE B4. HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2007, 08:06 PM~8488954
> *COOL MEETING U HOMIE,NOW I KNOW WHO TALKS 2 MUCH SHIT  :biggrin:
> *



JUST TRYING TO LOOK OUT FOR MY LOWRIDER PEOPLE. THINGS SEEM LIKE THEY NEED TO CHANGE FOR THE GOOD WITH THIS SHOW.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

THE SHOW WAS A GOOD SHOW. BUT LIKE EVERYONE IS SAYING THE MONEY FOR THE SHOW IS NOT REALLY WORTH IT! YOU HAVE TO PAY EXTRA $20-$30 FOR INDOOR AND ELECTRICITY! I PLACED 3RD IN MY CATAGORY BUT I FIGURED YOU WOULD GET A TROPHEY INSTEAD OF A DAMN PLAQUE. AFTER ALL THAT MONEY JUST FOR ENTRIES AND FOR ADMISSIONS TO GET IN YOU WOULD THINK THAT 3RD WOULD HAVE A TROPHEY FOR BEING A BIG SHOW LIKE THAT!


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

What's up w/ most of the hopping pics? All I see is "X's".....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 6 2007, 07:42 PM~8488061
> *THERE NOT THEY COST MORE. AND LIKE HES TELLING EVERY BODY THAT NEXT YEAR IT IS JUST GOING TO BE CALLED NATIONALS SO THEY CAN GET MORE OF OUR RIDES TO THIS SHOW
> *


 :uh: what your cars cost more put a show quality lowrider see how much it costs


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 6 2007, 08:08 PM~8488976
> *:biggrin: Hey sup homie,  did u place ? I got 1st in semi lux
> *


YEAH BRO I WON 2ND PLACE 80'S SEMI-CUSTOM.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 6 2007, 08:46 PM~8489329
> *DID ANYONE MENTION 1ST FOR THE HOP GOT $1000 A TROPHY & A RING....( I HEARD )
> 
> 2ND PLACE HOP WAS ONLY $100 BUCKS & A TROPHY. :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :loco:
> ...


2nd got 500 and trophy mr smarty pants!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2007, 07:54 AM~8492167
> *:uh: what your  cars  cost more  put a show  quality lowrider  see  how  much  it costs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Aug 7 2007, 12:03 AM~8491015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats homie, it was cool meeting u, c u at da next show


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 7 2007, 01:12 AM~8491048
> *THE SHOW WAS A GOOD SHOW. BUT LIKE EVERYONE IS SAYING THE MONEY FOR THE SHOW IS NOT REALLY WORTH IT! YOU HAVE TO PAY EXTRA $20-$30 FOR INDOOR AND ELECTRICITY! I PLACED 3RD IN MY CATAGORY BUT I FIGURED YOU WOULD GET A TROPHEY INSTEAD OF A DAMN PLAQUE. AFTER ALL THAT MONEY JUST FOR ENTRIES AND FOR ADMISSIONS TO GET IN YOU WOULD THINK THAT 3RD WOULD HAVE A TROPHEY FOR BEING A BIG SHOW LIKE THAT!
> *


THATS WHY EASTSIDE DOES NOT GO TO THIS SHOW


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 7 2007, 08:03 AM~8492592
> *2nd got 500 and trophy mr smarty pants!
> *


NOT TRUE.. IT WAS $100 DOLLAR BILL IN A WHITE ENVELOPE & A 3 FOOT GREEN TROPHY!!!

YOU ARE SAYING ALL THE HOPERS WHO PLACED 2ND WERE PAID $500???


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 6 2007, 03:51 PM~8487172
> *THE SHOW WAS REAL COOL ESPECIALLY THE HOP BUT A REAL BIGG GAP IN LOWRIDERS SHOWING UP THIS YEAR LIL COULD BE A VERY GOOD TOOL FOR OPINIONS OF THE LOWRIDERS IN HERE I KNOW IM GONNA CONTINUE TO TAKE OPINIONS AS FAR AS WHEN I THROW A SHOW AND ITS GOOD THAT PEEPS ARE VOICING THERE OPINIONS IN HERE CAUSE ITS ONLY GONNA MAKE IT THAT MUCH BETTER AND ITS TRUE NO SHOW IS GONNA BE 100%PROBLEM FREE IF WE AS LOWRIDERS DO NOT SHOW UP AND SUPPORT THESE SHOWS BEFORE YOU KNOW IT WE AS LOWRIDERS WILL BE SHOWING UP TO IMPORT NATIONALS CARSHOW CAUSE THERE WILL BE NO MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS WE ALL DONT WANT THAT CAUSE REALLY ITS JUST GOOD ENOUGH TO GET TOGETHER WITH EVERYONE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DOUBLE PAYING AND ALL THAT YEA THAT NEEDS TO BE FIXED AND THE GUY THAT THREW THE SHOW HOPEFULLY TAKES CARE OF THOSE PEEPS HAD TO BE A MISTAKE WE REALLY DONT HAVE TO MANY SHOWS IN THESE PARTS SO HOPEFULLY THE PROB GETS FIXED
> *


What are you doing so that us vegas riders go back to Orange Cove next show? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 7 2007, 12:44 PM~8494483
> *NOT TRUE.. IT WAS $100 DOLLAR BILL IN A WHITE ENVELOPE & A 3 FOOT GREEN TROPHY!!!
> 
> YOU ARE SAYING ALL THE HOPERS WHO PLACED 2ND WERE PAID $500???
> *


thats what i heard! $500 and a 2 foot trophy! but there aslo was supposed to be something for 3rd but they cancled that cause they had to open up new classes to make the hoppers happy!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

NOPE... IT WAS ONLY $100 DOLLAR BILL FOR SECOND PLACE!!! I WAS THERE AT THE PAYOUT.... MAYBE THE TROPHY WAS ONLY 2 FEET TALL I THOUGHT IT WAS CLOSER TO 3 BUT FUCK IT!!!

ALL I KNOW IS A LOT OF PEOPLE ARENT GONNA GO NEXT YEAR.  

COME ON HOMIE U REALLY THINK THAT IS A FAIR PAYOUT??? :uh:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 7 2007, 12:56 PM~8494600
> *NOPE... IT WAS ONLY $100 DOLLAR BILL FOR SECOND PLACE!!! I WAS THERE AT THE PAYOUT.... MAYBE THE TROPHY WAS ONLY 2 FEET TALL I THOUGHT IT WAS CLOSER TO 3 BUT FUCK IT!!!
> 
> ALL I KNOW IS A LOT OF PEOPLE ARENT GONNA GO NEXT YEAR.
> ...


if it is $100 then yeah thats bullshit!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 7 2007, 12:56 PM~8494600
> *NOPE... IT WAS ONLY $100 DOLLAR BILL FOR SECOND PLACE!!! I WAS THERE AT THE PAYOUT.... MAYBE THE TROPHY WAS ONLY 2 FEET TALL I THOUGHT IT WAS CLOSER TO 3 BUT FUCK IT!!!
> 
> ALL I KNOW IS A LOT OF PEOPLE ARENT GONNA GO NEXT YEAR.
> ...



i heard the same thing. not getting alot of positive feedback from this show. maybe this guy and l.g should hook up maybe they might be able to actually pay out what they say they are.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE I MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE BY NOT ENTERING MY (2) RIDES, BUT THEN AGAIN I DIDN'T WAKE UP SUN. TILL LIKE 1:30 PM :happysad: :happysad: 

SHIT I WAS POPPIN AT BEACH PARK, I HAD FUN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 7 2007, 01:44 PM~8494483
> *NOT TRUE.. IT WAS $100 DOLLAR BILL IN A WHITE ENVELOPE & A 3 FOOT GREEN TROPHY!!!
> 
> YOU ARE SAYING ALL THE HOPERS WHO PLACED 2ND WERE PAID $500???
> *


yep thats what i heard


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8485328
> *every year same judges'(exception john from ryders'the homie') and same bullshit but only show in bakers so what can we do...we really enjoy seeing cars from other towns here and doin it big..its a show but seems that there just out to make all the money possible from show..i know me pesonally i spent
> 55$ entry
> 27$ wife and 1 kid-only had to pay for wife and kid due to tickets given in morning would not work at the front gate????why???given three ticket that were not valid later in the day????
> ...


HEY WAS UP THIS IS JOHN FROM RYDERZ! THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE I TRY TO KEEP EVERTHING COOL FOR ALL THE HOPPERS AND DANCERS (I CANT SPEAK FOR THE REST OF THE SHOW),BUT IF U HAVE ANY OTHER SUGESTIONS IM ALL EARS! IM FOR THE COMPETITORS NO MATTER WHAT!!!!! THANKS FOR COMMING.....JOHN..... RYDERZ HYDRAULICS BAKERSFIELD CA


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

THIS IS JOHN FROM RYDERZ..THIS IS TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERZ..THIS NEW OWNER OF THE SHOW RICK IS A GOOD DUDE!! HE IS STILL TRYING TO FIX ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT THE OLD OWNER SCREWED UP..THE OLD OWNER IS A PEICE OF SHIT AND ONLY CARED ABOUT HIM SELF..AS THE SHOW GOES ON IT WILL GET BETTER!! RICK IS NOT NEW TO THE LOWRIDER SEEN HE KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING AND CARES ABOUT ALL OF THE PEOPLE THAT COME TO HIS SHOW..THIS SHOW IS BETTER AND AS BIG OR BIGGER THEN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VEGAS SHOW..AS FAR AS THE HOP AND DANCE WE R WORKING ON MORE MONEY FOR 2ND AND THIRD..REMEBER 1000.00 A RING AND A TROPHY FOR FIRST IS MORE THEN ANYWHERE..OFCOURSE 2ND AND THIRD AND THE REST WONT BE AS HAPPY AS THE WINNERS..SO KEEP GIVING YOUR SUPPORT AND HE WILL MAKE THINGS BETTER..ILL KEEP DOING MY PART AS A COMPETITOR TO MAKE SURE THE HOP GOES AS SMOTH AS POSSIBLE!!! PEACE BIG HOMIES JOHN RYDERZ HYDRAULICS


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 7 2007, 12:06 PM~8494689
> *i heard the same thing. not getting alot of positive feedback from this show. maybe this guy and l.g should hook up maybe they might be able to actually pay out what they say they are.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2007, 12:20 PM~8494809
> *yep  thats  what i heard
> *


U HEARD $100 BUCKS FOR 2ND ALSO???


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 7 2007, 01:57 PM~8495176
> *U HEARD $100 BUCKS FOR 2ND ALSO???
> *


IT WAS ONLY 100.00 FOR SECOND AND THROPHY...JOHN


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 7 2007, 12:59 PM~8495190
> *IT WAS ONLY 100.00 FOR SECOND AND THROPHY...JOHN
> *


THAT'S A $900 DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 1ST & SECOND PLACE!!! WHAT DID 3RD PLACE END UP WITH??? IT'S JUST NOT WORTH THE PAYOUT. I HAVE SEEN SMALLER SHOWS PAY OUT TWICE THAT!!! BEING THE WAY GAS PRICES ARE NOW IT COSTS MORE TO GET TO THE SHOW THAN THE PAYOUT IS WORTH...

I KNOW THE GUY WHO THREW THE SHOW NEEDS TO BETTER THINGS ALL AROUND OR HE WILL NOT HAVE ANY SUPPORT NEXT YEAR FROM A HELL OF A LOT OF PEOPLE!!!


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Aug 6 2007, 04:25 PM~8486932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Nick The Marketing Director. I appologies for all the things that went wrong. I appreciate all the comments. We need to know what is going wrong in order for us to fix it. This is a work in progress. Please do not make rash decisions about this show. For those that did not get judged i apologies. When I spoke 2 the judges they said that some of the cars did not get signed but they were judged. Either way we will see about getting more judges as to make up for the extra cars that show up. This year I did hire an import and euro judge as to free up the Lowrider judges to do their jobs.

Scooby. You know we are always working to make this show better. We have always taken what your opinions on the show and if they were good ones we used them. We appreciate all the promoting you and Nokturnal have done. We also appreciate all the support given by Latin World, Aztec Image, and all the Bakersfield chapters that help make this a good show. Also all thye People that come from far away to show what their cities are made of. If you have any personal matters that need our attention please pm me or email at [email protected].

I hope I addressed all the issues. Thank you to everyone that showed up. As for me I had a good time and enjoyed meeting all those ryders at the show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

blah blah blah.................................


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2007, 02:42 PM~8495635
> *blah blah blah.................................
> *



DONT BE A COOL-ARROW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU IN SAN MATEO AND STREETLOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 7 2007, 02:44 PM~8495651
> *DONT BE A COOL-ARROW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SEE YOU IN SAN MATEO AND STREETLOW
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2007, 08:54 AM~8492167
> *:uh: what your  cars  cost more  put a show  quality lowrider  see  how  much  it costs
> *


I know how much it cost i have a 63 with crome every thing but the crome sits in my garage and I do come from the lowrider side too. just into trucks thats what is hitting right now but hey next year Ill be at your bbq if we dont have one here>> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 7 2007, 06:03 PM~8496924
> *I know how much it cost i have a 63 with crome every thing but the crome sits in my garage and I do come from the lowrider side too. just into trucks thats what is hitting right now but hey next year Ill be at your bbq if we dont have one here>> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 7 2007, 01:05 PM~8494676
> *if it is $100 then yeah thats bullshit!
> *


Yes Ben it was a wopping $100 if I would have knew that it was only$100 I sure and the fucked wouldnt have waited an extra 2 hours . we wipe our asses with $100 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 7 2007, 01:09 PM~8494722
> *LOOKS LIKE I MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE BY NOT ENTERING MY (2) RIDES, BUT THEN AGAIN I DIDN'T WAKE UP SUN. TILL LIKE 1:30 PM :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> SHIT I WAS POPPIN AT BEACH PARK, I HAD FUN THERE :biggrin:
> *


DAM HOMIE AND YOU DIDNT CALL!!!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2007, 02:42 PM~8495635
> *blah blah blah.................................
> *


Just End The Topic Already!!!! We learn from our mistakes even if We spent our Beer drinking money for the week. I have nothing more to say about the show, I will not support Nationals any more and I can't wait for the L.G. Show in Vallejo....

*StreetLow Show in San Jose*


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 7 2007, 07:56 PM~8498522
> *Yes Ben it was a wopping $100 if I would have knew that it was only$100 I sure and the fucked wouldnt have waited an extra 2 hours . we wipe our asses with $100 :biggrin:
> *


i belive it after seeing ur sandrail... i wish i could wipe my ass with $100 dollar bills!must be nice! :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

WHEN R WE GOING TO PISMO


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.sporttruck.com/ SEE WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## 831NoKtUrNaL831 (Jan 11, 2007)

haha fucker isnt that da pic i sent u when u asked how fast i wus goin? fawkin bitter






> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2007, 07:31 PM~8488546
> *    4 da same reason u did not make this year  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 831NoKtUrNaL831 (Jan 11, 2007)

i dunno bout da show, but i had hella fun gettin hyphy wit my homies n my girls at la movida!!!! I WILL B BACK 4 DA CLUB



> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 6 2007, 06:56 PM~8488209
> *RICK KNOWS THAT THERE WAS TWO OTHER CLUBS THAT WHERE GOING TO DO THE SAME THING AND MY STUPID ASS STUCK UP FOR THIS SHOW SO ONE THING I HAVE TO DO IS SAY SORRY TO DAVID FROM LATIN WORLD NEXT YEAR ILL BUY THE CARNE AND FUCK THIS SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE+Aug 7 2007, 08:41 PM~8498993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mis huevos son tus ojos


----------



## 831NoKtUrNaL831 (Jan 11, 2007)

FUCKEN TORO, WERES MY PICS AT FAWKER..... OK ILL MAKE U A DEAL ILL TAKE U 2 DA BUFFET N WE CAN DO DA EXCHANGE THERE! IF U KNOW WUT I MEAN JELLY BEAN ;o)



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 6 2007, 05:45 PM~8487575
> *Nok....Nok......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 831NoKtUrNaL831_@Aug 7 2007, 11:43 PM~8500344
> *FUCKEN TORO, WERES MY PICS AT FAWKER..... OK  ILL MAKE U A DEAL ILL TAKE U 2 DA BUFFET N WE CAN DO DA EXCHANGE THERE! IF U KNOW WUT I MEAN JELLY BEAN ;o)
> *


save the money for the buffet and use it toward your leg implants....goooo gooo gadget legs...you don't want to be known as Nokturnal's bobblehead all the time do you....besides...my barriga is toooo big to be sticking you on the dash all the time when we head to the shows cabron....hehehehehe....











there you go Umpa.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 8 2007, 07:04 AM~8501827
> *save the money for the buffet and use it toward your leg implants....goooo gooo gadget legs...you don't want to be known as Nokturnal's bobblehead all the time do you....besides...my barriga is toooo big to be sticking you on the dash all the time when we head to the shows cabron....hehehehehe....
> 
> 
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 7 2007, 01:21 PM~8495450
> *This is Nick The Marketing Director.  I appologies for all the things that went wrong.  I appreciate all the comments.  We need to know what is going wrong in order for us to fix it.  This is a work in progress.  Please do not make rash decisions about this show.  For those that did not get judged i apologies.  When I spoke 2 the judges they said that some of the cars did not get signed but they were judged.  Either way we will see about getting more judges as to make up for the extra cars that show up.  This year I did hire an import and euro judge as to free up the Lowrider judges to do their jobs.
> 
> Scooby.  You know we are always working to make this show better.  We have always taken what your opinions on the show and if they were good ones we used them.  We appreciate all the promoting you and Nokturnal have done.  We also appreciate all the support given by Latin World, Aztec Image, and all the Bakersfield chapters that help make this a good show.  Also all thye People that come from far away to show what their cities are made of.  If you have any personal matters that need our attention please pm me or email at [email protected].
> ...



I would like to see my score card and the pictures of the 2 cars that beat me. Can you do that? I own the green lincoln "Mr. President" 90's Luxury street I think I did better than third place. thats whay I want to see it..............just to make sure it was fair... thanks....


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 8 2007, 02:40 PM~8505716
> *I would like to see my score card and the pictures of the 2 cars that beat me. Can you do that? I own the green lincoln "Mr. President" 90's Luxury street I think I did better than third place. thats whay I want to see it..............just to make sure it was fair... thanks....
> *


I will see what I can do. The judges have the score cards.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 7 2007, 07:25 PM~8498792
> *DAM HOMIE AND YOU DIDNT CALL!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wow: DON'T HAVE YOUR NUMBER SHOD :wow: 

MI MAL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 8 2007, 07:13 AM~8501896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass pic :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Here are the Catagories for those who want them 

Please Note: Categories are continually being updated please check back for any changes. 
VERSION #3, 2007 

NATIONAL CHAMPIONS 
1. National Champion Car $1,000.00 + Diamond National Champion Ring 
2. National Champion Truck $1,000.00 + Diamond National Champion Ring 
3. National Champion Bike $ 500.00 + Diamond National Champion Ring 

SWEEPSTAKE CATEGORIES 
1st Place 2nd Place 
1. CAR $500.00 $250.00 
2. TRUCK $500.00 $250.00 
3. IMPORT Trophy only (if over 50 entries cash prize) 
4. EURO $500.00 $250.00 
4. BOMB CAR $500.00 $250.00 
5. BOMB TRUCK $500.00 $250.00 
6. SUV Trophy only $ N/A so what the fuck happen to this trophy.......and CAR CATEGORIES 2007First Place Winners TROPHY 
Second Place Winners TROPHY 
Third Place Winners PLAQUE 

1. 2000’ & Above Street custom, semi custom, full custom 
2. 90’s - Street, Semi, Full 
3. 80’s - Street, Semi, Full 
4. 70’s – Street, Semi Full 
5. 60’s – Original, Street, Semi, Full 
6. 60’s Convertibles – Original, Street, Semi, Full 
7. 50’s – Original, Street, Semi, Full 
8. 40’s & Below – Original, Street, Semi, Full 
9. Luxury 90’ & Up - Street, Semi, Full 
10. Luxury 89’ & Below – Street, Semi, Full 
11. Euro – Street, Semi, Full 
12. Import 2 Door – Street, Semi, Full 
13. Import 4 Door – Street, Semi, Full 
14. Sports Car – Street, Custom 

TRUCK CATEGORIES 2007 

First Place Winners TROPHY 
Second Place Winners TROPHY 
Third Place Winners PLAQUE 

1. 2000’ & Above – Street custom, semi custom, full custom 
2. 90’s – Street, Semi, Full 
3. 80’s – Street, Custom 
4. 70’s – Street, Semi, Custom 
5. 60’s – Original, Street, Custom 
6. 59’& Below – Original, Street, Custom 
7. El Camino/Ranchero – Street, Semi, Full 
8. Mini Truck – Street, Semi, Full 
9. Full Size SUV – Street, Semi, Full 
11. Mini SUV – Street, Semi, Full 
12. Classic SUV or Original, Street,


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

This Car Won First Place Luxury Street
2007 Bakersfield Lowrider Nationals on Aug. 5

Not sure who won 2nd place


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
First Place 90's Luxury Street
2007 Bakersfield Lowrider Nationals

559 KUSTOMZ


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 8 2007, 06:08 PM~8506622
> *Thats a bad ass pic :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro...you can expect the same quality pics in the new magazine I have coming out at the end of the year.....I'll be making the announcement hear pretty soon......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are more pics from the Nationals....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...561entry8507561


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unstoppable25_@Aug 8 2007, 03:55 PM~8506182
> *I will see what I can do.  The judges have the score cards.
> *









DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I WAS TOLD MY CHECK WUZ NOT GOING 2 GET CASHED SINCE I HAD 2 PAY AT DA DOOR AGAIN, I JUST CHECKED MY ACCOUNT N IT WUZ CASHED SO I PAYED $70.00 4 THIS FUCKING SHOW :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 8 2007, 11:23 PM~8509527
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I WAS TOLD MY CHECK WUZ NOT GOING 2 GET CASHED SINCE I HAD 2 PAY AT DA DOOR AGAIN, I JUST CHECKED MY ACCOUNT N IT WUZ CASHED SO I PAYED $70.00 4 THIS FUCKING SHOW  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




damn well for me i had car problems so i did not make the show at all, i made it half ways and had problems like i said then on top of that shit i had to pay 50.00 more to enter the show after i sent in my pre reg for 35.00 so i was not going to pay 85.00 dollars to get me and my girlfriend into a show.



sounds like this show had a lot of problems, i hope they clean it up for next year!!!!!!



if any one knows who took best IMPORT 1st and 2nd let me know if they did it or not?



atomic


hey raider sup brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 8 2007, 10:35 PM~8509632
> *damn well for me i had car problems so i did not make the show at all, i made it half ways and had problems like i said then on top of that shit i had to pay 50.00 more to enter the show after i sent in my pre reg for 35.00 so i was not going to pay 85.00 dollars to get me and my girlfriend into a show.
> sounds like this show had a lot of problems, i hope they clean it up for next year!!!!!!
> if any one knows who took best IMPORT 1st and 2nd let me know if they did it or not?
> ...




qvo homie how u n ur wife doing? yeah this show wuz like when u eat something da don't agree wit ur stomach, i'm still shitting it out :biggrin: 


let's c how long it takes 2 get my money back :angry:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Aug 7 2007, 11:24 AM~8493133
> *THATS WHY EASTSIDE DOES NOT GO TO THIS SHOW
> *


THAT'S WHY MY BOYS FROM ELITE C.C. STOPPED GOING.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 8 2007, 11:41 PM~8509679
> *qvo homie how u n ur wife doing? yeah this show wuz like when u eat something da don't agree wit ur stomach, i'm still shitting it out  :biggrin:
> let's c how long it takes 2 get my money back  :angry:
> *


MAYBE NEXT TIME YOU WILL LISTEN TO MR SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2007, 08:46 AM~8511316
> *MAYBE  NEXT TIME  YOU WILL LISTEN  TO  MR SMILEY  :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2007, 07:46 AM~8511316
> *MAYBE  NEXT TIME  YOU WILL LISTEN  TO  MR SMILEY  :biggrin:
> *




I KNOW HUH :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 8 2007, 10:23 PM~8509527
> *Whats up El Raider! Rick called me saying that my check was lost so I canceled my check, then next thing I know they tryed to cash it yesterday. WTF, Im glad that I canceled it. This will be the last time I go to that show!!!! Sounds like a scam to me!!!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Aug 9 2007, 02:43 PM~8513904
> *Whats up El Raider!  Rick called me saying that my check was lost so I canceled my check, then next thing I know they tryed to cash it yesterday. WTF, Im glad that I canceled it. This will be the last time I go to that show!!!! Sounds like a scam to me!!!!
> *


BEEN LIKE THAT FOR YEARS :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Aug 9 2007, 01:43 PM~8513904
> *CULEROS :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

IT WAS A VERY GOOD SHOW I REGRET NOT TAKING MY ESCALADE,ALL THIS HATING IS UNCALLED FOR IM SURE THEY WILL FIX IT ALL FOR THE NEXT SHOW. :thumbsup: IM VERY HAPPY AND SURE WAS THAT NIGHT AT THE STRIP CLUB WHEN I MADE IT RAIN.BITCHES LOVED THE RING TOO


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.turnto23.com/news/13826582/deta...ss=bak&psp=news


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I b up there in bakers in a 2 0r 3 weeks mr scooby . Hook it up with some nargis burgers . Im brangin some dancers up there.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 9 2007, 03:13 PM~8514632
> *IT WAS A VERY GOOD SHOW I REGRET NOT TAKING MY ESCALADE,ALL THIS HATING IS UNCALLED FOR IM SURE THEY WILL FIX IT ALL FOR THE NEXT SHOW. :thumbsup: IM VERY HAPPY AND SURE WAS THAT NIGHT AT THE STRIP CLUB WHEN I MADE IT RAIN.BITCHES LOVED THE RING TOO
> *


Yes it was a good show we all got in for free "their mistake" and we took home First, The only thing was the weather and the hangover overall good show. :thumbsup: Concert was cool too :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 8 2007, 06:46 PM~8507298
> *thanks bro...you can expect the same quality pics in the new magazine I have coming out at the end of the year.....I'll be making the announcement hear pretty soon......
> *


Are u coming out to the BBQ at MOONEY GROVE on SEPT-16?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 9 2007, 06:46 PM~8515623
> *I b up there in bakers in a 2 0r 3 weeks mr scooby . Hook it up with some nargis burgers . Im brangin some dancers up there.
> *


whats up dogg has it stop raining out there yet


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2007, 06:25 PM~8515500
> *http://www.turnto23.com/news/13826582/deta...ss=bak&psp=news
> *


hey ben if it was a lowrider show why did the news only show sickness and nokturnal lol....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

well if they trying 2 fix da fucking problems they r not trying hard enough i e mail them n been trying 2 get their number for 3 days now :angry: :angry: so i'm not fucking hating .............................. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2007, 08:06 PM~8516218
> *whats up dogg  has it stop raining out there yet
> *



No more rain , nice and sunny . So what up scooby you gonna hook it up with them nargi burgers ?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2007, 07:14 PM~8516292
> *hey ben if it was a lowrider show why did the news only show sickness and nokturnal  lol....
> *


you problay slipped that lady a $100 dollar bill to bribe her to put ur shits on the news!lol maybe he does need to switch the name cause suvs aint lowriders,and niether are air baggs! baggs are for *****! :roflmao: :roflmao: dont worrie scooby your still the homie! fuck this lowriding shit lets all go to pismo and throw some sand around! :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

just let me know when and im there ben one more thing I havent seen any lolos at the beach just NOKTURNAL LOL LOL LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2007, 06:43 PM~8459170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE MORE TIME FOR BEN


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 10 2007, 03:21 PM~8524050
> *just let me know when and im there ben one more thing I havent seen any lolos at the beach just NOKTURNAL  LOL  LOL  LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You aint the only one my homies truck is at the beach all the time!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NICE TRUCK


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 10 2007, 04:21 PM~8524050
> *just let me know when and im there ben one more thing I havent seen any lolos at the beach just NOKTURNAL  LOL  LOL  LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS ILL HAVE TO MAKE THE FIRST LOWRIDER FOR THE SAND HMMMMMMMMMMM..................GAS HOPPING ON SAND THATS A GOOD ONE! HOLD UP I GOTTA BRAINSTORM!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 10 2007, 05:54 PM~8524559
> *NICE TRUCK
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 8 2007, 10:49 PM~8509731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

Well I guess I got cheated out of $45 from the lowrider nationals. I pre registard my car and when I showed up to the show saturday they said that they had lost my registration so I paid it in cash and I had to much going on the cancel the check, well when I went to cancel it monday morning the had already cashed it so I paid $95 to put my car in the show indoors, I have PM unstoppable since this had happened and he has yet to answer any pms and their mail box is full so I cant leave a message...... good luck with the show next year LOWRIDER NATIONALS LOL................... way to treat a local lowrider in his hometown...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 9 2007, 02:37 AM~8510510
> *THAT'S WHY MY BOYS FROM ELITE C.C. STOPPED GOING.
> *


BROWN SOCIETY didn't go this year,and I don't think we'r going next year! :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 23 2007, 02:40 PM~8625961
> *Well I guess I got cheated out of $45 from the lowrider nationals. I pre registard my car and when I showed up to the show saturday they said that they had lost my registration so I paid it in cash and I had to much going on the cancel the check, well when I went to cancel it monday morning the had already cashed it so I paid $95 to put my car in the show indoors, I have PM unstoppable since this had happened and he has yet to answer any pms and their mail box is full so I cant leave a message...... good luck with the show next year LOWRIDER NATIONALS LOL................... way to treat a local lowrider in his hometown...
> *



DON'T EVEN KEEP TRYING IT'S A WAIST OF YOUR TIME HE DID THAT TO US LAST YEAR SO GOOD LUCK, I WILL TRY TO GET YOU HIS #


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> IT WAS A VERY GOOD SHOW I REGRET NOT TAKING MY ESCALADE,ALL THIS HATING IS UNCALLED FOR IM SURE THEY WILL FIX IT ALL FOR THE NEXT SHOW. :thumbsup: IM VERY HAPPY AND SURE WAS THAT NIGHT AT THE STRIP CLUB WHEN I MADE IT RAIN.BITCHES LOVED THE RING TOO
> [/quo :thumbsdown:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> > IT WAS A VERY GOOD SHOW I REGRET NOT TAKING MY ESCALADE,ALL THIS HATING IS UNCALLED FOR IM SURE THEY WILL FIX IT ALL FOR THE NEXT SHOW. :thumbsup: IM VERY HAPPY AND SURE WAS THAT NIGHT AT THE STRIP CLUB WHEN I MADE IT RAIN.BITCHES LOVED THE RING TOO
> > [/quo :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> (LRN) JUST SAY NO :nosad: !


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 24 2007, 09:40 AM~8631610
> *(LRN) JUST SAY NO :nosad: !
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 23 2007, 09:29 PM~8629838
> *DON'T EVEN KEEP TRYING IT'S A WAIST OF YOUR TIME HE DID THAT TO US LAST YEAR SO GOOD LUCK, I WILL TRY TO GET YOU  HIS #
> *



thanks bro. but I'll just take it as a lost and not attened his shows anymore.. thanks anyways.....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :yessad: :nosad: :werd:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 9 2007, 12:08 PM~8751138
> *:thumbsdown:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :werd:
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 13 2007, 04:07 PM~8784979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 13 2007, 07:50 PM~8786074
> *
> *


WHO'S THE YOUNG BLACK GUY HOMES! SO SEXY! :biggrin: I SEE YOU LIKE KISSING ERES BLACK GUYS! I LIKE IT! I CAN'T HATE! TU ERES SEXY SI LO DICES! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BIG BEN : NO TE PREO'CUPES TO DAVIA ERES MI AMIGA! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socal_papi (Aug 11, 2006)

u look black to me....even if i was color blind u would still look black to me. also who is that guy kissing u? jrock lol what a sissy name..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socal_papi_@Sep 14 2007, 01:54 AM~8788512
> *u look black to me....even if i was color blind u would still don't look latin to me. also who is that guy kissing u?  lol must be a stolen name..
> *


:no: WAIT I'LL BE *****! JUST DON'T KISS ME NO MORE BIG BEN PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IT'S A DJ NAME IN THE EARLY 80"s. ERES! :rofl: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I'LL LET THE HOMIES SEE THIS! ERES! ADIOS!  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socal_papi_@Sep 14 2007, 01:54 AM~8788512
> *u look black to me....even if i was color blind u would still look black to me. also who is that guy kissing u? jrock lol what a sissy name..
> *


WHAT EVER TURNS YOU ON HOMIE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2COOL (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 13 2007, 04:07 PM~8784985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U 2 TAKE THAT SOME WHERE ELSE. THAT'S NOT COOL.


----------



## 2COOL (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 13 2007, 04:07 PM~8784979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U 2 AIN'T RITE. :no: uffin: NOT COOL.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2COOL_@Sep 14 2007, 03:12 AM~8788674
> *U 2 TAKE THAT SOME WHERE ELSE. THAT'S NOT COOL.
> *


who the fuck are you to tell me what to do go suck a dick!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 14 2007, 07:24 AM~8789385
> *who the fuck are you to tell me what to do go suck a dick!
> *


james harris pomona ca! and yes i got ur address too!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 14 2007, 08:25 AM~8789398
> * pomona ca! and yes i got ur address too!
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 14 2007, 08:25 AM~8789398
> *james harris pomona ca! and yes i got ur address too!
> *


LOOK HERE PARTNA. I'VE JUST GOT UP TO DATE ON ALL THAT BULL SHIT YOU BEEN PUTTIN ON THE WEB. AS FOR THAT SPANISH SPEAKIN STUFF UNDER MY NAME SOME HACKED IN IT TO CONTINUE SOME COMUNNICATION BETWEEN YOU. THEN I FIND YOU BLASTIN MY PERSONAL INFO. OUT LIKE BITCH! BUT FUCK THAT! I'M 38 I'M TO OLD FOR YOUR BULL SHIT. JUST SO YOU KNOW ***** A LOT CATS KNOW ME FOOL! I AIN'T NO SECRET! SO ENOUGH ON THAT! SO YOU THINK YOUR BIG YOUNG ASS CAN TAKE ON A GROWN MAN? DON'T UNDER ESTIMATE THE BACK IN THE YOUNG DAY PICTURES FOOL. AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK HOW TOUGH YOU ARE. I DON'T GIVE A FUCK YOU AS BIG AS SASQAUCH MOTHER FUCKER! SO YOU CLAIM YOU CAN KICK MY ASS! WELL HERE'S YOUR MOTHER FUCKIN CHANCE FUCK THE BULL SHIT TALK FUCKIN YOUNGIN! TOMORROW AT 9PM AT MY ADDRESS IN POMONA IN {ABBOT BLOCK} ON ABBOT ST. YOU CLAIM YOU KNOW MY ADDRESS WELL COME ON DOWN HERE AND GET SOME *****! :angry: YEAH THE REAL GHETTO! YEAH WHERE THE CRIPS AT MOTHER FUCKER! LET'S SEE THOSE SKILLS OF YOURS YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT! DON'T WORRY THE CUZZEZ STAY BACK ON YOUR ASS UNLESS YOU CHOOSE TO GET FUNNY HOMIE ON THE UNFAIR SIDE! AND NOW YOU SHIT TALK THA SHIT TALK LET'S SEE YOU WALK THA WALK! YOU POST MY NUMBER ALL UP ON THE WEB SO YOU GOT MY NUMBER TO CALL ME WHEN YOU GET IN TOWN! NO EXCUSES AND NONE OF THAT I JUST NOW SEE YOUR SHIT TALK FUCK THAT HOMIE! I'M OUT! STAY UP *****! :angry:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 15 2007, 06:50 PM~8798797
> *LOOK HERE PARTNA. I'VE JUST GOT UP TO DATE ON ALL THAT BULL SHIT YOU BEEN PUTTIN ON THE WEB. AS FOR THAT SPANISH SPEAKIN STUFF UNDER MY NAME SOME HACKED IN IT TO CONTINUE SOME COMUNNICATION BETWEEN YOU. THEN I FIND YOU BLASTIN MY PERSONAL INFO. OUT LIKE BITCH!  BUT FUCK THAT! I'M 38 I'M TO OLD FOR YOUR BULL SHIT. JUST SO YOU KNOW ***** A LOT CATS KNOW ME FOOL! I AIN'T NO SECRET! SO ENOUGH ON THAT! SO YOU THINK YOUR BIG YOUNG ASS CAN TAKE ON A GROWN MAN? DON'T UNDER ESTIMATE THE BACK IN THE YOUNG DAY PICTURES FOOL. AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK HOW TOUGH YOU ARE. I DON'T GIVE A FUCK YOU AS BIG AS SASQAUCH MOTHER FUCKER! SO YOU CLAIM YOU CAN KICK MY ASS! WELL HERE'S YOUR MOTHER FUCKIN CHANCE FUCK THE BULL SHIT TALK FUCKIN YOUNGIN! TOMORROW AT 9PM AT MY ADDRESS IN POMONA IN {ABBOT BLOCK} ON ABBOT ST. YOU CLAIM YOU KNOW MY ADDRESS WELL COME ON DOWN HERE AND GET SOME *****!  :angry: YEAH THE REAL GHETTO! YEAH WHERE THE CRIPS AT MOTHER FUCKER! LET'S SEE THOSE SKILLS OF YOURS YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT! DON'T WORRY THE CUZZEZ STAY BACK ON YOUR ASS UNLESS YOU CHOOSE TO GET FUNNY HOMIE ON THE UNFAIR SIDE! AND NOW YOU SHIT TALK THA SHIT TALK LET'S SEE YOU WALK THA WALK! YOU POST MY NUMBER ALL UP ON THE WEB SO YOU GOT MY NUMBER TO CALL ME WHEN YOU GET IN TOWN! NO EXCUSES AND NONE OF THAT I JUST NOW SEE YOUR SHIT TALK FUCK THAT HOMIE! I'M OUT! STAY UP *****!  :angry:
> *


i see you switched from a computer ***** to a gangsta ***** lmao and cliam someone hacked your shit fuck you pussy! if someone hacked your shit then who let me know! but i doubt it very much! and i dont care if you blood or cuzz you all bleed the same!


----------



## 2COOL (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 16 2007, 09:16 AM~8801064
> *i see you switched from a computer ***** to a gangsta ***** lmao and cliam someone hacked your shit fuck you pussy! if someone hacked your shit then who let me know! but i doubt it very much! and i dont care if you blood or cuzz you all bleed the same!
> *


HEY DOG. I HIT UP JAMES ON THE PM. YOU LIKE WORK (NO CALL NO SHOW) I SEE YOU TALKIN SHIT ON A LOT OF POSTS BUT HOME BOY CALLED YOU OUT TOE 2 TOE LIKE A MAN. YOU CLAIMIN YOU KNOW WHERE HE LIVES AND KNOW HIS NUMBER SAYIN YOUR GOIN TO KICK HIS ASS BUT COME TO FIND OUT YOU DIDN'T SHOW UP OR CALL UP. YOUR A JOKE DOG! YOUR THE REAL COMPUTER BANGER ON THE INTERNET! :biggrin:


----------



## 2COOL (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2COOL_@Sep 17 2007, 06:47 PM~8811965
> *HEY DOG. I HIT UP JAMES ON THE PM. YOU LIKE WORK (NO CALL NO SHOW) I SEE YOU TALKIN SHIT ON A LOT OF POSTS BUT HOME BOY CALLED YOU OUT TOE 2 TOE LIKE A MAN.  YOU CLAIMIN YOU KNOW WHERE HE LIVES AND KNOW HIS NUMBER SAYIN YOUR GOIN TO KICK HIS ASS BUT COME TO FIND OUT YOU DIDN'T SHOW UP OR CALL UP. YOUR A JOKE DOG! YOUR THE REAL COMPUTER BANGER ON THE INTERNET!  :biggrin:
> *


I STILL SAY BOTH YOU GUYS NEED TO GET A ROOM. BUT SERIOUS HOMEBOY IM GOING TO TELL IT TO YOU STRAIGHT I'M FROM THE SOUTH SIDE OF JROCK AND NEVER MET HIM.BUT I CAN RESPECT HIM. HE CALLED OUT YO SHIT AFTER ALL THAT COMPUTER SHIT TALKIN AND YOU DIDN'T ANSWER UP. OUT IN POMONA WE DONT PLAY THAT SHIT TALK. MUST BE SAFE TO BANG ON THE INTERNET! :nicoderm:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2COOL_@Sep 18 2007, 10:54 AM~8816597
> *I STILL SAY BOTH YOU GUYS NEED TO GET A ROOM. BUT SERIOUS HOMEBOY IM GOING TO TELL IT TO YOU STRAIGHT I'M FROM THE SOUTH SIDE OF JROCK AND NEVER MET HIM.BUT I CAN RESPECT HIM. HE CALLED OUT YO SHIT AFTER ALL THAT COMPUTER SHIT TALKIN AND YOU DIDN'T ANSWER UP. OUT IN POMONA WE DONT PLAY THAT SHIT TALK. MUST BE SAFE TO BANG ON THE INTERNET! :nicoderm:
> *


thats funny another new screen name huh? how many screen names do you have homeboy? as for showing up to pomona, for what? waist gas to end up on an empty street corner nobody in sight im not stupid! :uh: as for jrock or 2cool whatever you call ur self now,keep it real cause i know i will! well i really dont have the time to talk shit on the e-net just started my new 12 hour shift at work so if anybody has anything to say to me from now on say it to me in person!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHECK IT OUT BRO. THAT DUDE AIN'T ME AND I DON'T CARE IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME. AND YEAH I WAITED FOR YOU THAT PARTS TRUE. BUT NOW I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT I'M TIRED OF ALL THIS SHIT WHICH OVER BULLSHIT IF REALLY THINK ABOUT IT. AND IT AIN'T EVEN WORTH IT. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU. I THINK WE WAISTED ENOUGH TIME AND ENERGY ON BULLSHIT WITH REALLY NO MEANING BEHIND IT. SO YOU DO YOUR THANG AND I DO MY THANG WITH NO INTERFIERENCE FROM EACH OTHER. I'M OUT. LATE.


----------

